# Panasonic p81 root info   cwm   playmore



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello
I too rooted Panasonic p81 through same method. I searched alot regarding cmw recovery but in vain. I want to go for xposed framework but bhai until I have full backup like nandroid, I don't wish to continue. 
I am new to all this, so just want to know If there is anything else like cmw to make a backup and is that mtk droid working. Could you please tell me more something about it.


----------



## sasays (Aug 29, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello
> I too rooted Panasonic p81 through same method. I searched alot regarding cmw recovery but in vain. I want to go for xposed framework but bhai until I have full backup like nandroid, I don't wish to continue.
> I am new to all this, so just want to know If there is anything else like cmw to make a backup and is that mtk droid working. Could you please tell me more something about it.

Click to collapse



backup file is generated successfully by mtk droid tools on PC and sdcard..  since no cwm you can't restore from sdcard but PC backup can be restored by sp flash tools ( I have not tried restoring yet.. ).


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks.
Is there any risk using mtk droid tools?

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

Can you please tell me how to use mtk tools and drivers specifically for Panasonic p81


----------



## sasays (Aug 29, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks.
> Is there any risk using mtk droid tools?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



1) i used below tutorial for procedure (mtk tool 2.5 in these link will give error, instead use 2nd link for file)..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683406

2) i used mtk tool 2.5.3 from here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490

3) I got adbd file not found error (yellow box not turning green as in tutorial) so I used adbd-insecure.apk from here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1687590

note:-  i took backup using above steps but haven't tried restoring back.
risk factor:- don't click anything else in mtk droid tools other than that mentioned in the first link..
Edit:-restoring of backup taken by mtk tools, as stated above, is tested and working with latest spflash tool.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks alot. 
I really appreciate your work.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry to bother you again but I am stuck at step 3. Do I need to go for PDAnet to drivers? What do I do with adbd insecure apk?


----------



## sasays (Aug 29, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Sorry to bother you again but I am stuck at step 3. Do I need to go for PDAnet to drivers? What do I do with adbd insecure apk?

Click to collapse



if your device is detected by mtk droid tools then click on root button in mtk tools.. allow su prompt on your device screen.. if yellow box turns green then go ahead with backup ..
or else unplug USB and install adbd insecure on your device.. open adbd insecure on your device and tick on box "activate adbd insecure" then plug again and click on root button in mtk tool.. these time it will turn green.. then backup as stated..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello..
Please do share when you get cwm for Panasonic p81.


----------



## sasays (Aug 31, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello..
> Please do share when you get cwm for Panasonic p81.

Click to collapse



nearest to cwm installation on p81 seems to be easy magic cwm.. but it doesn't work on all mtk 6592.. so there may be a risk of bricking the device.. can anyone tell more about the risk of using easy magic cwm?
do you know how to add themes, lock screens, fonts on play more..  play more looks like miui online theme app but my play more shows only two stock themes.. no online server.. any idea about it?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 31, 2014)

I have searched a lot on google but couldn't find a promising way of installing cwm :-\ . Now does this mean we cannot have cwm in any way?
I too have same problem. I don't see any online way of downloading it.


----------



## ngajjar (Aug 31, 2014)

*Need for backup*



sasays said:


> some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-
> 
> 1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.
> 2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error).
> ...

Click to collapse



The root process mentioned above is working fine for me. Curious to know what is the need for doing a backup here? sorry but am new to this. Just regular data backup on google is not enough?

Also after rooting the phone, what is the process to remove unwanted apps provided by manufacturer.

Thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Aug 31, 2014)

ngajjar said:


> The root process mentioned above is working fine for me. Curious to know what is the need for doing a backup here? sorry but am new to this. Just regular data backup on google is not enough?
> 
> Also after rooting the phone, what is the process to remove unwanted apps provided by manufacturer.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hello
We need to have the backup of stock rom so that if anything goes wrong with the phone (like not booting up), or you soft brick your phone which can happen with a rooted phone, we can restore our back completely the way it was when you used it first time. Rom back up is highly recommended and I suggest you too not to use to many tricks or mods if you have rooted your phone as it can soft brick your phone.
The normal backup just keeps your apps and works only if your phone is working.

Their are many apps that can do it result. Just google it.
If you have anything about p81, please share.


----------



## sasays (Aug 31, 2014)

ngajjar said:


> The root process mentioned above is working fine for me. Curious to know what is the need for doing a backup here? sorry but am new to this. Just regular data backup on google is not enough?
> 
> Also after rooting the phone, what is the process to remove unwanted apps provided by manufacturer.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



backup mentioned above is for the entire system so that you can restore in case of soft brick, which is quiet possible while playing with a rooted phone.. if your phone does not boot these backup can be flashed through PC ( first you can always try hard reset through recovery ) .. the data backup on Google is completely a different story..
about removing of apps:-
preloaded apps you can directly uninstall through settings/apps/downloaded..
system apps which you don't use can be disabled from settings/apps/all apps tab..


----------



## ngajjar (Aug 31, 2014)

*boot p81 in recovery mode*



sasays said:


> backup mentioned above is for the entire system so that you can restore in case of soft brick, which is quiet possible while playing with a rooted phone.. if your phone does not boot these backup can be flashed through PC ( first you can always try hard reset through recovery ) .. the data backup on Google is completely a different story..
> about removing of apps:-
> preloaded apps you can directly uninstall through settings/apps/downloaded..
> system apps which you don't use can be disabled from settings/apps/all apps tab..

Click to collapse



We can boot the P81 in recovery mode by 
a) press VolUp button followed by Power button, keep them pressed untill you see android robo picture with red triangle in middle and text 'No Command". It taks about 12-15s on my phone to start it in recovery mode
b) press power button to see different recovery options, I see following on my screen

Android system recovery <3e>
Volume up/down to move highlight;
enter button to select

reboot system now
apply update from ADB
apply update from sdcard
apply update from cache
*wipe data/ factory reset*
wipe cache partition
backup user data
restore user data

Considering we have above recovery option available out of the box, do we still need to take a manual phone backup before rooting a phone. Is there any possibility other than h/w failure that above option may not work.

Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




sasays said:


> backup mentioned above is for the entire system so that you can restore in case of soft brick, which is quiet possible while playing with a rooted phone.. if your phone does not boot these backup can be flashed through PC ( first you can always try hard reset through recovery ) .. the data backup on Google is completely a different story..
> about removing of apps:-
> preloaded apps you can directly uninstall through settings/apps/downloaded..
> system apps which you don't use can be disabled from settings/apps/all apps tab..

Click to collapse



Well my query was about removing the manufacturer's provided apps, in case of p81 i am referring to below apps
- Internet (default phone browser)
- Sales Tracker 1.0
- Location Engineer Mode 1.0
- 3D live weather 4.2.2-62

I removed these apps using App Master app available in google Play on rooted phone, we need to provide root access to App Master to remove above apps. You will not get a option to uninstall manufacturer provided app in default app management app "settings/apps/all apps tab".


----------



## sasays (Aug 31, 2014)

ngajjar said:


> We can boot the P81 in recovery mode by
> a) press VolUp button followed by Power button, keep them pressed untill you see android robo picture with red triangle in middle and text 'No Command". It taks about 12-15s on my phone to start it in recovery mode
> b) press power button to see different recovery options, I see following on my screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



since there is no development/data available for these device as a precaution system backup may be helpful and as you mentioned factory reset from recovery would be my first option..
have you tried voldown+power? on my lg mtk device voldown+power directly factory resets without giving any prompt..
for apps which has no option to be disabled I would recommend freezing it  with titanium backup unless you require to free some memory in system partition ( system partition has 300mb free ).. uninstalling some of them may cause force close issues.. with tb you can defreeze when required..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 1, 2014)

sasays said:


> 1) i used below tutorial for procedure (mtk tool 2.5 in these link will give error, instead use 2nd link for file)..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683406
> 
> 2) i used mtk tool 2.5.3 from here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you alot.
I have successfully backed up the rom through your given method.
Is it possible that I would face any problem flashing it back through sp tools?
Thanks again.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 6, 2014)

*Auto-made CWM installation in Panasonic P81*



sasays said:


> nearest to cwm installation on p81 seems to be easy magic cwm.. but it doesn't work on all mtk 6592.. so there may be a risk of bricking the device.. can anyone tell more about the risk of using easy magic cwm?
> do you know how to add themes, lock screens, fonts on play more..  play more looks like miui online theme app but my play more shows only two stock themes.. no online server.. any idea about it?

Click to collapse



Hello my friend,
Just follow the beautiful post provided by Kingston1 as below and you will have CWM installed in your device.

 Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

Thanks to Rua1 for making wonderful MTK Droid Root and tools
Thanks to Kingston1 for the mentioned post.
Thanks me if i helped you 

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




Sahil khaira said:


> I have searched a lot on google but couldn't find a promising way of installing cwm :-\ . Now does this mean we cannot have cwm in any way?
> I too have same problem. I don't see any online way of downloading it.

Click to collapse



Hello friend,
Rua1 has made really a wonderful tool by which you can not just only take nandroid backup of your MTK device but also able to install CWM in it!!!
Ditto 
Follow beautiful post from Kingston1 as below

 Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

Thanks to Rua1 for wonderful MTK Droid Root and tools
Thanks to Kingston1 for beautiful post about auto-made CWM installation through MTK Droid Root and tools
Thanks me if i helped you


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 6, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello my friend,
> Just follow the beautiful post provided by Kingston1 as below and you will have CWM installed in your device.
> 
> Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.
Just wanted to whether you have managed to install any custom rom?
And is there any way we can use led notification lights for other apps than msg and missed call.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 6, 2014)

*How to make your own Custom rom*



Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks mate.
> Just wanted to whether you have managed to install any custom rom?
> And is there any way we can use led notification lights for other apps than msg and missed call.

Click to collapse



Hello!!!
Nope, still i dont install or make any custom rom but the following post and tools may help you...
Please follow the beautiful post of GuneetAtwal for making your own custom rom
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

Thanks to GuneetAtwal for sharing valuable information
Thanks to dsixda for giving us wonderful Android_kitchen
Thanks to maker of APK tool (elesbb? Please point me in pm if you know the right person)
Thank me if i helped you...
Thank you


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 6, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello!!!
> Nope, still i dont install or make any custom rom but the following post and tools may help you...
> Please follow the beautiful post of GuneetAtwal for making your own custom rom
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858
> ...

Click to collapse



What about led and multi window?
Thanks.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 6, 2014)

*Led notification and Multi-window in Panasonic P81*



Sahil khaira said:


> What about led and multi window?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Ok i will tell you whenever i find about led notification to use for other than msg and missed call
But, about multi-window, there are many modules and apps including  Xmulti-window and Xhalo-floating window modules but none of them working properly due to the following reason:-

ROMs with OmniROM Multi-window
OmniROM uses the same flag 0x00002000 for multiwindow. Therefore, the 2 will conflict.

To know more, head over to following link:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-xhalofloatingwindow-v2-38-movable-t2419287

Thanks to developers of Xposed framework, Xposed modules, Halo))), Xhalofloating window and XDA
(PM me if i have forgotton to thank any one)
Thank you...


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 6, 2014)

*Backup-Restore through auto-made CWM*

Hello everyone,
Greetings of the day from Sagar,

After successfully taking nandroid backup through auto-made CWM installed in my Panasonic P81, I was doing experiments with Xposed framework and its modules in order to get true floating multi-window.

During experiments with Xposed framework and its modules, my phone (Panasonic P81) got stuck at boot logo.

However, i just have successfully performed nandroid (Complete system) restore by auto-made CWM.

So, this is to report that both nandroid back up and restore works really good through auto-made CWM for Panasonic P81.

Thank you for giving your valuable time to read this post, 

Best regards,
Sagar

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Panasonic P81 with Stock OS 4.2.2 JB

Every time I tried to install xhalomultiwindow and went to reboot my device, it was used to stuck with bootlogo.

I had followed the below post:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-xhalofloatingwindow-v2-38-movable-t2419287

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2609057

Thanks to the developers of Xposed framework, Xposed modules, Xhalofloating window, Halo))) and XDA.

If I have forgotten to thank someone, please PM me.

Press “Thank” button if I helped you, its free!!!

P81 comes built-in multi-window feature but it is limited. i.e., only few apps can be viewed or split in multi-window and user cannot add any other/extra apps to it!!! So I just installed xposed framework. I had rebooted my device after installing framework/update within Xposed framework application. Then I downloaded Xmultiwindow module and after enabling the module, I restarted my phone and went to play with multiwindow feature but It was working only as a sidebar in which I could open any app from the sidebar at a time as a full screen!!!

Then I tried on Xhalofloating window module. I installed it, I also installed multiwindowsidebar apk. So, after enabling xhalomultiwindow module, I went to restart my phone and it was stuck in bootlogo….finally I formatted my phone through auto-made CWM recovery.

How can I use true halo floating multi-window?


Sagar


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 6, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello my friend,
> Just follow the beautiful post provided by Kingston1 as below and you will have CWM installed in your device.
> 
> Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.
Done with cwn and backup successfully. Thanks a ton

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello everyone,
> Greetings of the day from Sagar,
> 
> After successfully taking nandroid backup through auto-made CWM installed in my Panasonic P81, I was doing experiments with Xposed framework and its modules in order to get true floating multi-window.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes man!!!
Same thing happened with me and I just opted for factory reset and it was reverted back to normal.
Special thanks to you man.

Great work!!!!


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to change boring status bar of Panasonic p81?
And yes except tinted status bar. I would like a bar with new icons.
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Sep 6, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello my friend,
> Just follow the beautiful post provided by Kingston1 as below and you will have CWM installed in your device.
> 
> Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @Sagar_Patel I installed cwm with the help of link posted by you.. took backup.. its working..


----------



## sasays (Sep 7, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change boring status bar of Panasonic p81?
> And yes except tinted status bar. I would like a bar with new icons.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



can you list the xposed  modules with versions that are working for you..
I have installed gravity box 3.2 on which status bar and quick setting tiles are not working.. have you tried any other version of GB with quick settings working..
thanks..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 7, 2014)

sasays said:


> can you list the xposed  modules with versions that are working for you..
> I have installed gravity box 3.2 on which status bar and quick setting tiles are not working.. have you tried any other version of GB with quick settings working..
> thanks..

Click to collapse



Hello.
I am currently running 3 mods viz tinted status bar(with minor bugs) , network speed indicator and kitkat toast backport.
I have tried many but most of then are not working.
I tried gravity box but it also did not work well for me. 
I even got stuck in bootloop because of gravitybox. That can be corrected by flashing xposed disable recovery zip.
I am searching for more customisation. Will post here whatever works for me.

Do share what you have got.
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Sep 7, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello.
> I am currently running 3 mods viz tinted status bar(with minor bugs) , network speed indicator and kitkat toast backport.
> I have tried many but most of then are not working.
> I tried gravity box but it also did not work well for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



which version of GB gave boot loop.. GB 3.2 is working fine except few things..
other modules which work are- app settings/ dimension editor/ complete action plus/ shortcut in app info..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 7, 2014)

sasays said:


> which version of GB gave boot loop.. GB 3.2 is working fine except few things..
> other modules which work are- app settings/ dimension editor/ complete action plus/ shortcut in app info..

Click to collapse



3.2 only but was working well initially. I was stuck in bootloop after several reboots.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 8, 2014)

*Problem Solved:- Xmultiwindow*

*Problem Solved:- Xmultiwindow (Hurrreeeyyy!!!)*

Just install latest update of Xmultiwindow, enable its module in Xposed framework and reboot your system. This time Xmultiwindow should not work as a sidebar only for you and you should be able to open any app in split multi-window mode.

However, if it still opens as just a sidebar than there is another solution as below.

Just install an additional module called flying Android. Enable it. Reboot. Now, start your Xmultiwindow to play and see the magic!!!
Now, insert unlimited apps into your Xmultiwindow and you can play with split multi-window whenever and wherever you want!!!

Once you start to play with split multi-window, you can now disable flying android if you don’t want it anymore. Just uncheck the flying android module from Xposed framework and Reboot your phone. You should still be able to play with split multi-window with the help of Xmultiwindow.

(Post here if it does not work!!!)

Thanks me if i helped you...


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 8, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> *Problem Solved:- Xmultiwindow (Hurrreeeyyy!!!)*
> 
> Just install latest update of Xmultiwindow, enable its module in Xposed framework and reboot your system. This time Xmultiwindow should not work as a sidebar only for you and you should be able to open any app in split multi-window mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man...
It indeed is working.
What else have you tried


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 8, 2014)

*Various modules for Panasonic P81*



Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks man...
> It indeed is working.
> What else have you tried

Click to collapse



Following is the working status of various modules i have tried in my Panasonic P81:-

Flying Android to move currently opened window.

Lockscreen Tweakbox for Unlimited Patter/PIN/Password attempts (yet i have not tried) and to allow notification panel to be pulled down (yes, it works) on secure statusbar works well.

Modaco Toolkit with (minor bugs) to allow All rotations even while on lock screen (True rotation) works well.

Native clipboard for beautiful cut-copy-paste option works well with minor bugs. It works well when you want to paste some texts (no matter from where) to your native apps like memo, message, calendar etc…but it does not work when you want to paste your texts to whatsapp (Third party app)!!!

Kitkat Music lockscreen works with minor bugs (I don’t know why it does not support in-built music app. However it supports third party music app from play store.)

Quick Access does not work at all.

Xtended NavBar does not work at all.

Thanks...

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------




ngajjar said:


> The root process mentioned above is working fine for me. Curious to know what is the need for doing a backup here? sorry but am new to this. Just regular data backup on google is not enough?
> 
> Also after rooting the phone, what is the process to remove unwanted apps provided by manufacturer.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hello my friend!!!
Greetings of the day from another newbie.

First of all from the bottom of my heart, thanks to all the sources who have helped me a lot. Thank you so much…I am just newbie and without you, I am nothing…Thank you so much…

Please note that none other than you will be responsible if your device will brick.

Before applying any changes to system, you should first take nandroid back up of your system. It is possible that you delete/uninstall/change some system files/apps those are essential not only to keep the system run smoothly but can be even more important.

I think Sahil khaira and sasays explained well to you about importance of nandroid back up.

Remember, it is not necessary all the time that the changes are made by you only, sometimes it is also an app you have installed that make some changes in your system as long as your phone is rooted. So, who knows all those changes will be right always without having any major bugs?

Only nandroid backup can save your phone if there is any serious or/and major mistake in your system has been done. E.g.  When you have deleted some system apps those are essential to run some other apps, when there is a single mistake done by changing script of your system even by an app, When you flash a new rom and later you find that “Oh! It would be better if I can get my old rom back on stage, but then I will have to set all those things back again and it will take really long enough time, OMG!!!”, when the things are messed up and then you want to get your system back to its normal and good condition as it was before too much modifications etc….
By nandroid restore, you don’t need to add your accounts back, install whatsapp and other applications, settings of your system and settings per app etc…as it will set your system identically back to the same stage as it was. Nothing to do then.
….and with the help of titanium back up, you can even restore your data (e.g. score/stage of any game you had successfully reached)!!!

So, isn’t this an important thing?

Head over to the following link and you can find how to install auto-made CWM in your Panasonic P81 in order to take complete nandroid back up:-

(Heartily thanks to Rua1 for making wonderful MTK droid tool

Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490)


Source:- Thanks to Kingston1 for the below post

Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

Please point me in PM with a trusted source link if I have forgotten to thank somebody.

Once, you successfully take nandroid backup, you can go ahead to play more.

Also refer Titanium Back up:-

Head over to Play store, search Titanium back up, Understand what official video explain and you are done.

Additionally, you can also refer following link:-

http://www.titaniumtrack.com/titanium-backup.html

Thanks to the developer of Titanium backup.

Thanks me if I helped you…

However, for some extent, you can also try SmsContactBackup from play store as it can back up your sytem apps as long as you are on rooted phone. So, once you have back up of your system app, you can easily restore it without going to recovery menu or complicated titanium back up. However, it is for sure that nandroid back up and titanium backup are in order far better than SmsContactBackup.

Now, when you have complete back up of your system and its settings, you can try various apps in order to remove some system apps you don’t like.

Link2sd works great to save internal storage space…I have successfully created sdext4 partition to save application and its associated files….Head over to Original post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=919326

Thanks to Bulent akpinar for this wonderful app

For detailed Tutorial you can look over to following link also:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1432459

Thanks to d33ps1x for the beautiful tutorial

Another guide is here:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2142844

Thanks to sanny5 for the beautiful guide

Thanks me if i helped you...


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi...!!
Someone please find out a way to change stock status bar. I Have tried a lot mods but only battery is getting changed.
Thanks.


----------



## Shivam Bhalla (Sep 8, 2014)

CTR RECOVERY PORTED 

CLICK HERE


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 8, 2014)

Shivam Bhalla said:


> Hello friends can anyone please confirm that is there any crackling sound in this device while listening audio on external speaker or only I am the one facing this problem.
> 
> Something which I want to share is that Panasonic P81 is a Clone of Coolpad 7320.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, there is a bit, generally when you increase its volume with external headphones (tested with JBL). 
We all have nandroid back still I would want the stock as I have some bugs.

Any custom rom you have tested?
Also any tricks? Do post everything here.
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Sep 8, 2014)

Shivam Bhalla said:


> Hello friends can anyone please confirm that is there any crackling sound in this device while listening audio on external speaker or only I am the one facing this problem.
> 
> Something which I want to share is that Panasonic P81 is a Clone of Coolpad 7320.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



check your settings/battery and untick CPU power saving mode.. crackling might be due to restricted CPU frequency..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 11, 2014)

Help please...
Google play services not working, because of what youtube, playstore and other apps not working.
What can be done to fix this?
Thanx


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 11, 2014)

*Are google play services not working?*



Sahil khaira said:


> Help please...
> Google play services not working, because of what youtube, playstore and other apps not working.
> What can be done to fix this?
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Can you please post what exactly the error is? is it "unfortunately, gapps has stopped" or it is "google play service force stop" or there is no response by clicking on application icon or something else...Please post what modifications you had done before this trouble you have came to face....let us know as possible as much things you have done especially before this problem and about the problem you are facing with your android phone...

However, following may help you...(Please take back up of your contacts or take complete nandroid backup before applying any changes...)

Go to settings -> Accounts -> Remove all of your associated accounts one by one...
Go to settings -> apps -> all
Select Google play store -> apply clear default,  clear cache, clear data and force stop
Do the same thing for Google play services in same order (you can even uninstall the updates)
Do the same thing for Contacts, Contacts and Contacts storage...
Do the same thing for Google account manager (you can disable it for a while)
(Additionally you can Go to recovery menu
Apply Clear cache, wipe dalvik cache and then-)
Reboot

"Thanks" me if i helped you...

All the best....


----------



## sasays (Sep 12, 2014)

auto-made cwm recovery for p81 is working well.. 
I got first boot loop with hktheme module (v6.7 and v7.1) and was able to restore backup without any issues..
flashing xposed-disabler.zip is also working.. but these cwm recovery have no option to install zip from internal memory thus keep xposed-disabler.zip on sdcard to avoid restore..


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 12, 2014)

*Install zip from cwm*



sasays said:


> auto-made cwm recovery for p81 is working well..
> I got first boot loop with hktheme module (v6.7 and v7.1) and was able to restore backup without any issues..
> flashing xposed-disabler.zip is also working.. but these cwm recovery have no option to install zip from internal memory thus keep xposed-disabler.zip on sdcard to avoid restore..

Click to collapse



hi!

i am sorry but i dont understand what did you try to explain by saying " these cwm recovery have no option to install zip from internal memory" !!! 

I am sure that you know to install/flash any zip file through cwm, i think we have to put it at the root of the external sd card rather than in any folder...and you might want to explain the same....

Sorry, but...i am newbie....so....i am just trying to understand....

Thanks for the sharing...and for giving your valuable time to read this post


----------



## sasays (Sep 12, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> hi!
> 
> i am sorry but i dont understand what did you try to explain by saying " these cwm recovery have no option to install zip from internal memory" !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on my previous devices I used to flash cwm zips  from internal SD as well as from external SD and from the depth of any folder ( not necessarily from the root of external SD ).. 
right now I am using s3 and can flash cwm zip files from wherever they are placed..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 13, 2014)

sasays said:


> auto-made cwm recovery for p81 is working well..
> I got first boot loop with hktheme module (v6.7 and v7.1) and was able to restore backup without any issues..
> flashing xposed-disabler.zip is also working.. but these cwm recovery have no option to install zip from internal memory thus keep xposed-disabler.zip on sdcard to avoid restore..

Click to collapse



Hello
What can be flashed for Panasonic p81?
Thanx


----------



## sasays (Sep 13, 2014)

adding fonts on Panasonic p81 in playmore..

create a folder named "font" in sdcard/mydata/playmore and add .ttf file to these folder. added fonts will be shown in playmore. clicking on use will partially apply fonts. reboot for full application of selected font.

similarly there should be a way to add themes and lockscreens? folder name and theming files have to be found out? anyone got working themes/lockscreens for playmore?


----------



## sasays (Sep 13, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello
> What can be flashed for Panasonic p81?
> Thanx

Click to collapse



tried nothing except xposed-disabler.zip.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 14, 2014)

*[Information] [How to] Recovery.img, Boot.img, Scatter file*

Head over to following link to get to know useful things about How to get Recovery.img, Boot.img, CWM, Scatter files by using SP Flash tools and MTK root and droid tool…yes, this is especially for MTK devices…

Source:- Princeton Miel Jurilla (I don’t know whether I can/should post outside link here or not but one can head over to-)

http://www.theandroidhow.com/2014/05/how-to-make-backup-stock-boot-recovery.html#

Thanks to Princeton Miel Jurilla for this beautiful information...

Thanks me by clicking on "Thanks" button if i gave you helpful information....

Have happy androiding.....

---------- Post added at 04:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------




sasays said:


> on my previous devices I used to flash cwm zips  from internal SD as well as from external SD and from the depth of any folder ( not necessarily from the root of external SD )..
> right now I am using s3 and can flash cwm zip files from wherever they are placed..

Click to collapse



Thanks mate for the response...

So, How can we make our auto-made CWM or any CWM for Panasonic P81 that can flash cwm zips from internal SD as well as from external SD and from the depth of any folder....

is it enough to have updater script and update.binary (after getting recovery.img, boot.img and system folder) in order to build CWM? So that i think we can change the script and make CWM to flash file from any folder....What say?

Thanks for the fair conversation....

Yet i am newbie....


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 15, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Can you please post what exactly the error is? is it "unfortunately, gapps has stopped" or it is "google play service force stop" or there is no response by clicking on application icon or something else...Please post what modifications you had done before this trouble you have came to face....let us know as possible as much things you have done especially before this problem and about the problem you are facing with your android phone...
> 
> However, following may help you...(Please take back up of your contacts or take complete nandroid backup before applying any changes...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying.
This is what it says when I try to open some apps.

'Google play services, which some of your apps rely on, is not supported by your device. please contact the manufacturer for assistance.'

Please note:
I accidentally uninstalled Google play store after which some apps are not working. I tried installing it again but it is not working.
I googled the problem and came to know that it is quite common.
None of the method is working.
I even went for factory reset but again in vain.

Please someone help out now.
Thanks.


----------



## Shivam Bhalla (Sep 16, 2014)

NEW CTR Recovery Ported.

Head towards the following link Click Here


----------



## sasays (Sep 16, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks for replying.
> This is what it says when I try to open some apps.
> 
> 'Google play services, which some of your apps rely on, is not supported by your device. please contact the manufacturer for assistance.'
> ...

Click to collapse



1) after I uninstalled all preloaded apps like opera mini etc, I was unable to install another version of opera mini. so I searched with root explorer in data and found data of all uninstalled preloaded apps still there in..
a) data/data
b) data/app-lib
c) data/dalvik-cache
thus I deleted all related data manually with root explorer but after every reboot these data is restored even though the apps does not exist. I tried cache/dalvik wipe through recovery but same result.
so the point is try manually deleting your modded  system apks and replace original ones through root explorer ( change permissions and owner ). 
Q) have you patched market or placed it manually in system/app? which other files you changed?

2) do check if any Google app have been freezed/disabled.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 16, 2014)

sasays said:


> 1) after I uninstalled all preloaded apps like opera mini etc, I was unable to install another version of opera mini. so I searched with root explorer in data and found data of all uninstalled preloaded apps still there in..
> a) data/data
> b) data/app-lib
> c) data/dalvik-cache
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
I did nothing to other Google applications. The only thing was I deleted Google play store.
I don't know much about root explorer so I would only go further after getting familiar with it and the system directories.
Thank you a lot for your reply.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 16, 2014)

*Play store*



Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks for replying.
> This is what it says when I try to open some apps.
> 
> 'Google play services, which some of your apps rely on, is not supported by your device. please contact the manufacturer for assistance.'
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate!

Try to install following app (yes it is too play store but-) it may help you. Try to install it as an system app.

Thanks me if it works...


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 16, 2014)

*CTRv2 for Panasonic P81*



Shivam Bhalla said:


> NEW CTR Recovery Ported.
> 
> Head towards the following link Click Here

Click to collapse



Hi mate!!!

Thank you so much for this work...However, can you please post some screenshots if possible?

Does it has all those functions those are auto-made CWM have? (sorry for bad english!!!)

what if someone want to get back auto-made cwm by default instead of CTRv2?

Thanks for giving your time to read this post....

Have a nice day.....


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 16, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Try to install following app (yes it is too play store but-) it may help you. Try to install it as an system app.
> 
> Thanks me if it works...

Click to collapse



Hello
I did it but now Google apps are no more getting connected to internet. :/
Although Google play store has started working and I have not seen that popup so far. Thanks mate.
You are a life saver.


----------



## sasays (Sep 16, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello
> I did nothing to other Google applications. The only thing was I deleted Google play store.
> I don't know much about root explorer so I would only go further after getting familiar with it and the system directories.
> Thank you a lot for your reply.

Click to collapse



have you tried restoring cwm backup through recovery.. just curious to know the results..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 16, 2014)

sasays said:


> have you tried restoring cwm backup through recovery.. just curious to know the results..

Click to collapse



No, not yet.
I took the nandroid backup after the phone encountered with the problem.
Though, as of now, Google play store is working again but not YouTube.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 16, 2014)

*You tube not working*



Sahil khaira said:


> No, not yet.
> I took the nandroid backup after the phone encountered with the problem.
> Though, as of now, Google play store is working again but not YouTube.

Click to collapse



Hello mate!!

Thanks for the praise

Now, is there any other gapps which has the same problem as of YouTube? such as gmail, google map, google navigation etc... if not, you can try to open it after clearing cache, clearing data and uninstalling the update from settings->apps->all->YouTube. 

Only if in case above solution does not work, then you can also try to open it after installing the youtube.apk i have provided below. Hope this will work as same as in case of play store. Ok, in case of play store (and also for rest of the gapps), initially it takes considerable long time especially when opening it first time. So, have fast internet connection, wait and you may done!!!

Hope the solution work and i will get another thanks hit!!!


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 16, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello mate!!
> 
> Thanks for the praise
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heyy!!!!
It has started working normally now. I told you, you are a life saver.

Thanx a ton man!!!!


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Sep 16, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Heyy!!!!
> It has started working normally now. I told you, you are a life saver.
> 
> Thanx a ton man!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks mate for the appreciation by clicking on “Thanks” button…

Now, if your system is under normal condition, very first thing you are about to do is I think taking nandroid back up!!! Please be sure that your external microSD card has enough space for it.

Have happy androiding…


----------



## Shivam Bhalla (Sep 17, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hi mate!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for this work...However, can you please post some screenshots if possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont worry everything is working touch is working awsome and you can get back to CWM by the same procedure by flashing through SP Flash tool or by Mobile Uncle app.

Good news that am further development of new customised rom for our panasonic p81 so wait for some time new roms are coming soon.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 17, 2014)

Shivam Bhalla said:


> Dont worry everything is working touch is working awsome and you can get back to CWM by the same procedure by flashing through SP Flash tool or by Mobile Uncle app.
> 
> Good news that am further development of new customised rom for our panasonic p81 so wait for some time new roms are coming soon.

Click to collapse



Waiting for the romS eagerly.
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 17, 2014)

Help needed !!!!
I don't whether you people are facing the problem or not but multitasking(running multiple apps in background) in p81 is no good.
I use at least 3 apps together and when I have to switch between them, the ones running in background are closed automatically. I know the ram is less considering octa-core processor but I think I should be able to run 2-3 apps.
Specially the apps running on internet(eg browser) has to load again completely once closed.
I hope I have conveyed the problem.
I want to tackle it, it's disheartening seriously.

Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Sep 24, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Help needed !!!!
> I don't whether you people are facing the problem or not but multitasking(running multiple apps in background) in p81 is no good.
> I use at least 3 apps together and when I have to switch between them, the ones running in background are closed automatically. I know the ram is less considering octa-core processor but I think I should be able to run 2-3 apps.
> Specially the apps running on internet(eg browser) has to load again completely once closed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Basic thing which I do to manage ram on all android devices -

1) disable/freeze unwanted gapps/stockapps (use inbuilt app manager and titanium backup to do these).

2) disable autorun permissions of stock/user apps which you don't need to autostart ( use autorun for these).

Note: before freezing system apps & gapps search for 'apps safe to freeze on android' on xda or google.

by the way I don't find any such issue which you mentioned.


----------



## sasays (Sep 24, 2014)

reducing brightness on panasonic p81 below default value without overlay- 
1) install xposed module 'xutilities'.
2) activate module, goto xutilities/brightness/minbrightness and set it to lowest '1', ok, reboot.
3) use 'pencerahan brightness' from playstore to set between 0% to 100% steps (stock slider does not show %).

Note: default stock min value is 8% (20) which may strain some eyes in dark.

any other working tweak to reduce brightness.. please share..


----------



## sasays (Sep 24, 2014)

online fonts on panasonic p81 in playmore -

1) install quick shortcut maker and open it.
2) scroll to playmore and create shortcut for activity 'app.font.FontActivity'.
3) open the shortcut created, it will load online fonts.
4) download and use.. cool fonts..


----------



## citizensathya (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I have bought a new P81 and what my doubt is, 
1.What is playmore and how can I download extra themes as in playmore app.. 
2. When I select the slide lock screen I get two clock,  one is local and standard time.. How to remove this.. 
3. When can v expect kiktat custom rom for our P81.. 

Note: I have not rooted my phone still.. 

Pls help me in this issues.. 

Thanks in advance 
Sathish


----------



## sasays (Sep 29, 2014)

theme for panasonic p81 in playmore-.

1) create folder named 'theme' in sdcard/mydata/playmore.
2) download theme from http://coolshow.coolyun.com/webpage/theme.html 
( in chinese language )
3) place downloaded theme in folder created.
4) open playmore and apply.

( site also contains lockscreen thms but download link is not working )

try these theme-

http://coolshowdl.coolyun.com/themes/20140926/large/172756_3452be/summer night.theme


----------



## sasays (Sep 29, 2014)

theme 
http://coolshowdl.coolyun.com/themes/20140924/large/211827_59b088/Honeycomb.theme


----------



## sasays (Sep 29, 2014)

theme.
http://coolshowdl.coolyun.com/themes/20140926/large/172515_a6ff49/Eternity of time.theme


----------



## sasays (Sep 29, 2014)

citizensathya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have bought a new P81 and what my doubt is,
> 1.What is playmore and how can I download extra themes as in playmore app..
> ...

Click to collapse



Themes added.
For dual clock- if you are in roaming circle it will show dual clock. if not then try selecting operators manually


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 29, 2014)

sasays said:


> theme for panasonic p81 in playmore-.
> 
> 1) create folder named 'theme' in sdcard/mydata/playmore.
> 2) download theme from http://coolshow.coolyun.com/webpage/theme.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, its working really well.
Is there any way we can change status bar icons? Like flashing zips or any other way?
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Sep 29, 2014)

which icons you want to change?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Sep 29, 2014)

sasays said:


> which icons you want to change?

Click to collapse



All icons in status bar. Viz signals, battery etc.


----------



## citizensathya (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank u very much bro for the response.. I have read P81 can be rooted I have seen the posts.. Can I get custom roms to my phone..


----------



## citizensathya (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi bro, 

I have noticed two more issues can u pls help me.. 
1. I can't set theme clocks to the desktop screen.. 
2. In camera I can't capture stills with full screen mode.. 
Thank u in advance, 
Sathish


----------



## sasays (Oct 1, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> All icons in status bar. Viz signals, battery etc.

Click to collapse



standalone battery modules are working.. search on xda.
use xutilities for center clock/ clock colour, fonts and style.. xutilities can also hide notification icons from status bar.
use xblast to change notification icon colours.
nothing worked for signal bar and profile icons..

Chk battery.. Use xposed version..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397545


----------



## sasays (Oct 1, 2014)

citizensathya said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I have noticed two more issues can u pls help me..
> 1. I can't set theme clocks to the desktop screen..
> ...

Click to collapse



same issue here.. no clock widget in drawer? anyone got it?


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Oct 1, 2014)

*Tested apps + Information*

Tested:-

I have tried some more apps and experiments in Panasonic p81 with successful result:-

*Link2sd:- To increase internal phone memory in order to or by moving apps and their associated files;*

Now, when you have complete back up of your system and its settings, you can try various apps in order to do various experiments with your android such as to remove some system apps you don’t like.

Link2sd works great to save internal storage space…I have successfully created sdext4 partition to save application and its associated files….Head over to Original post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=919326

Thanks to Bulent akpinar for this wonderful app

For detailed Tutorial you can look over to following link also:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1432459

Thanks to d33ps1x for the beautiful tutorial

Another guide is here:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2142844

Thanks to sanny5 for the beautiful guide

I personally recommend class 10 or higher microSD card and ext4 partition...

To know more about link2sd and partitions, head over to following link:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1432459

Thanks to d33ps1x for the wonderful post...

Thanks me if i helped you...

*Swapper 2 or Swapper to increase virtual ram in your android:-*

When you try to use it even If your phone (or being more specifically, kernel of your android) does not support swapping (by swapper 2), your device will most probably be dragged in dead boot, a stage from which your phone can be survived either in limited ways only, such as JIG (sadly, doesn’t support ICS and later And im not quite sure for JIG2), JTAG/RIFF box or by replacing motherboard!!!

Cost of motherboard replacement may be nearly approx. the actual price of your phone!!!

So, what is swapper (swapping) and its role in android? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1659231

Thanks to CarlDeanCatabay for wonderful explanation.

It is said that it can work as virtual ram for your android as same as swap file in linux system OR as paging file or readyboost (using USB Flash drive) in Microsoft windows system.

However, there are also some conflicts saying it is not so or cannot be as efficient as it is in pure linux because there is static or dynamic hard drive to perform as swap in pure linux system used in pc, those are far better due to their far better specifications and efficiency then simple microSD card!!!!

Debate goes on by some of those who say this problem can be solved in some extent or in other word, swapping in android can be improved by using class 10 or higher microSD card for that!!!

It is also being said that efficiency of swapping in android depends on the way you create on it!!! Yes, swapping can be created by either making partition as linux swap in your microSD card or by simply making file for swap as it can be done within application. (An option “Create swap file” or “Use swap file” within application will make swap file in your microSD card).

As usual, here also some debate over which way is better!!! Some says using partition is efficient way while rest says using swap file is better and safe option!!!

Hence, there are various contrasts and controversy on the result and effect of Swapper 2 (Swapping).

So, even if your phone can be made support for swapping by init.d support using Universal init.d, do it on your own risk.

For more detail such as how to know whether your phone supports init.d or not, and if not, how to make it so etc… 

head over to OP:_

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933849

Many thanks to dev Ryuinferno, contributors, donators and testers…

Thanks to XDA that provides such a beautiful platform…

I have managed to use swapper 2 in Panasonic p81…and believe me…it works… i have attached the screenshot below...

Btw, I had created swap partition in Samsung galaxy y GT-S5360 and in Samsung galaxy y duos GT-S6102 but the result did not satisfy me as the phone was even more lagging by doing so….It may be because I had used simple and small class 6 microSD card. However, though I know it depends on kernel also, i don’t want to canvass name of the dev of respecting kernel as I appreciate and respect the hard work of them which is being done not only for single aim of increasing virtual ram….but they do their job for lots of more functions and user interfaces such as overclocking the cpu, appropriate governors and more…

Now, what is overclocking the cpu and what is governor? We are entering into the world of Kernel….So, what is Kernel?

You can understand from following link:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=ROM-VS-Kernel

Thanks to XDA Tutorial…Help category… for this short and sweet explanation.

Head over to XDA Video tutorial for more information:-

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/android-basics-101-understanding-kernels-xda-developer-tv/

Thanks to Kevin for his wonderful explanation…

Head over to OP to know more about governors:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/ref-kernel-governors-modules-o-t1369817

Thanks to droidphile for the wonderful explanation….


----------



## sasays (Oct 1, 2014)

Sagar bro.. Find some way to enable 3g on second sim slot..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 2, 2014)

Is there any way we can use otg?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have a doubt.
There is a custom Rom available on net for the clone of p81(coolpad 7320). So, can that be used in p81?


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Master Newbie (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi everyone..my P81's video recording bitrate  is just 4MB...How to increase it???


----------



## Jayu12 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Plz HELP !*



sasays said:


> some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-
> 
> 1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I Cannot Find Flash File, Format Data, Official ROM For Panasonic P81 ? Plz Help ! Where Can I Find Official Update 
If My Phone Get Bricked So I Can't Root !


----------



## sasays (Oct 3, 2014)

Jayu12 said:


> I Cannot Find Flash File, Format Data, Official ROM For Panasonic P81 ? Plz Help ! Where Can I Find Official Update
> If My Phone Get Bricked So I Can't Root !

Click to collapse



Installation of cwm recovery, backup and restore, all working fine. I think these is enough for the security of an average root user.
If you require official flash file/rom request to the op of these thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/ctrv2-panasonic-p81-t2878520#post55476994


----------



## Shivam Bhalla (Oct 4, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello everyone. I have a doubt.
> There is a custom Rom available on net for the clone of p81(coolpad 7320). So, can that be used in p81?

Click to collapse



yes you can I have tried nearly all and all are working amazingly but still need some customization because they are purly chineese rom so beware if you couldnt able to change language or you dont have good knowledge of editing build.prop and appropriate files rest its fine using with few bugs.:good:


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 4, 2014)

Shivam Bhalla said:


> yes you can I have tried nearly all and all are working amazingly but still need some customization because they are purly chineese rom so beware if you couldnt able to change language or you dont have good knowledge of editing build.prop and appropriate files rest its fine using with few bugs.:good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information.
I actually have no knowledge regarding what you said so I would restrict myself as of know.
Can you help us with the language and the required stuff?


----------



## sasays (Oct 5, 2014)

p81 playmore theme (nice small icons)..
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pf9mb2xylr3q62c/MIUI-5.rar


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello everyone
I just flashed miui 4.6.29
And its working really well. It is great atleast better than the stock rom. 
A MUST TRY!!!


----------



## summitsc (Oct 7, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello everyone
> I just flashed miui 4.6.29
> And its working really well. It is great atleast better than the stock rom.
> A MUST TRY!!!

Click to collapse



I have also tested MIUI 4.6.29 ported for Coolpad 7320 and it is working great in Panasonic P81.
If you guys find any latest version of MIUI ported for Coolpad 7320, then please inform me.


----------



## sasays (Oct 7, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello everyone
> I just flashed miui 4.6.29
> And its working really well. It is great atleast better than the stock rom.
> A MUST TRY!!!

Click to collapse



that's a great news.. atlast we have reached a custom rom, otherwise it is a difficult task for some devices.. could you please post some screenshots and download link.. it will be helpful.. thanks


----------



## summitsc (Oct 7, 2014)

sasays said:


> that's a great news.. atlast we have reached a custom rom, otherwise it is a difficult task for some devices.. could you please post some screenshots and download link.. it will be helpful.. thanks

Click to collapse



Here's the download link: http://www.needrom.com/download/coolpad-7320/


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 7, 2014)

sasays said:


> that's a great news.. atlast we have reached a custom rom, otherwise it is a difficult task for some devices.. could you please post some screenshots and download link.. it will be helpful.. thanks

Click to collapse



Downloading link is generated after you sign up on that site.
Search on Google with 'miui for coolpad 7320'
The name of the site is needrom.
You will see it easily.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 8, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Tested:-
> 
> I have tried some more apps and experiments in Panasonic p81 with successful result:-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I swap in p81? 
And will it work on lower grade memory cards? 
Thanks


----------



## sasays (Oct 9, 2014)

frnds i installed miui 4.6.29 from here 
http://www.movilesdualsim.com/tema/rom-s-coolpad-7320.78687/
some observations after one day use-
1) ram gets low after some use (below 100mb) while stock rom always gave 200mb - 300mb.
2) charging seems slower.
3) opera mini gives no internet connection error.
everything else is working fine. many xposed modules are also working on wsm tools.
any other rom tested?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 10, 2014)

sasays said:


> frnds i installed miui 4.6.29 from here
> http://www.movilesdualsim.com/tema/rom-s-coolpad-7320.78687/
> some observations after one day use-
> 1) ram gets low after some use (below 100mb) while stock rom always gave 200mb - 300mb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, because of issue of ram, I restored my nandroid backup and now using stock one only.
I don't know whether it can be solved by swapper 2 or not.
No other rom is available. I couldn't find one on net.


----------



## sasays (Oct 10, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Exactly, because of issue of ram, I restored my nandroid backup and now using stock one only.
> I don't know whether it can be solved by swapper 2 or not.
> No other rom is available. I couldn't find one on net.

Click to collapse



the above link and needrom also has some 7320 roms, but before flashing let us make sure anything doesn't go wrong.
Can you post your baseband version after restoring stock rom.. on miui I get 'MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V19.P3, 2014/04/29 21:43'
Also if anyone can post original baseband version without flashing any rom, so that we can compare them.
on one of my device I got no network and corrupt imei due to wrong baseband and nandroid backup can't restore baseband. is it possible we can face baseband issues on p81 after flashing roms with other country baseband? anyone can answer please.. thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 10, 2014)

sasays said:


> the above link and needrom also has some 7320 roms, but before flashing let us make sure anything doesn't go wrong.
> Can you post your baseband version after restoring stock rom.. on miui I get 'MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V19.P3, 2014/04/29 21:43'
> Also if anyone can post original baseband version without flashing any rom, so that we can compare them.
> on one of my device I got no network and corrupt imei due to wrong baseband and nandroid backup can't restore baseband. is it possible we can face baseband issues on p81 after flashing roms with other country baseband? anyone can answer please.. thanks

Click to collapse



How to check baseband version?


----------



## sasays (Oct 10, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> How to check baseband version?

Click to collapse



settings-about phone-baseband version.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 10, 2014)

sasays said:


> settings-about phone-baseband version.

Click to collapse



Hope this helps.


----------



## summitsc (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi
Can I get stock ROM of Panasonic P81. MIUI is not working good and using more RAM, so I wish to restore it back. Thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 11, 2014)

summitsc said:


> Hi
> Can I get stock ROM of Panasonic P81. MIUI is not working good and using more RAM, so I wish to restore it back. Thanks

Click to collapse



Don't you have nandroid backup of your rom?
Anyway this is the link to stock Rom of COOLPAD 7320 not p81. Also I have no proof of authenticity of this link or site. Use this at your risk. 
Search about it whether it would work or not.
http://androidxda.com/download-coolpad-stock-rom-models


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## sasays (Oct 12, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Don't you have nandroid backup of your rom?
> Anyway this is the link to stock Rom of COOLPAD 7320 not p81. Also I have no proof of authenticity of this link or site. Use this at your risk.
> Search about it whether it would work or not.
> http://androidxda.com/download-coolpad-stock-rom-models

Click to collapse



after freezing many system apps on miui 4.6.29 ram issue is solved to some extent (nothing is broken after freeze). its working fine with multitasking between browsers, music player, filemanagers, settings, gallery and all basic apps ( 10 xposed modules). not chkd with whatsapp or similar (aways in memory) apps..
Also there is latest version of miui 4.9.27 for coolpad 7320 at below link.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=586011&st=60.
Download link is very slow so as soon as I chk I will post result. thanks..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 12, 2014)

What are the apps you freezed?
How many ram is available after that?


----------



## sasays (Oct 13, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> What are the apps you freezed?
> How many ram is available after that?

Click to collapse



I apps I freezed is attached and ram remains around 150mb when in use and 350mb when everything closed and cleared.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 13, 2014)

sasays said:


> I apps I freezed is attached and ram remains around 150mb when in use and 350mb when everything closed and cleared.

Click to collapse



Thanks
Did you try miui 4.9?


----------



## sasays (Oct 13, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks
> Did you try miui 4.9?

Click to collapse



no.. download link is very very slow..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 13, 2014)

sasays said:


> no.. download link is very very slow..

Click to collapse



Ram problem has been solved to great extent.thanks to you for that.
My module is not working like changing the color of signal bar etc


----------



## sasays (Oct 13, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Ram problem has been solved to great extent.thanks to you for that.
> My module is not working like changing the color of signal bar etc

Click to collapse



I have replaced latest version of mitools in system/apps manually, old one not working..
signal color can be set by xblast..


----------



## sasays (Oct 13, 2014)

imp backup of nvram/imei before flashing roms..
http://www.chinaphonearena.com/forum/Thread-Tutorial-Backup-your-NVRAM


----------



## sasays (Oct 14, 2014)

custom ROM for Panasonic p81 ( cm-aosp v2.3.3 originally developed for coolpad 7230 )

these ROM is having major issues with USB connection. please don't flash.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 14, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## sasays (Oct 14, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks man.
> Its working really well.
> How to disable vibration when we press menu button?

Click to collapse



settings/audio profiles/vibrate on touch


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 14, 2014)

sasays said:


> settings/audio profiles/vibrate on touch

Click to collapse



 How Can we use themes?
Is usb mounting working? And can notification light be used other than call n messaging?
Thanks for help.


----------



## sasays (Oct 14, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> How Can we use themes?
> Is usb mounting working? And can notification light be used other than call n messaging?
> Thanks for help.

Click to collapse



No inbuilt theme manager. HK theme manager is working fine. USB/light not chkd.


----------



## citizensathya (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi bro,
Is there any link to port colour os to our Panasonic P81.. If possible Pls share  the link.. Thanks in advance, 
Sathish


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 14, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Oct 14, 2014)

*Swap with Extra Care*



Sahil khaira said:


> How do I swap in p81?
> And will it work on lower grade memory cards?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Please be careful as if swapping is not compatible with stock kernel or by stock rom, then it can hard-brick your device and you will have limited ways to recover from it like replacing motherboard or by JTAG/Riff box.
I have successfully used swapper 2 in samsung galaxy y duos GT-S6102 with custom kernel.
Please do notice that I have bricked my Samsung galaxy s duos GT-S7562 just after installing and enabling swapper 2 according to below method. It is so, because (1) the device had locked bootloader (2) No swap support from kernel (3) Unknown
Do it at your own risk. Hope your device is still under warranty so that if something goes wrong, your device can be survived without spending too much bucks from your pocket.
I am using 512 Mb of swap partition (that has been created from samsung 16 GB class 10 memory card) in my Panasonic P81 and it works fine.
How did i manage?
First, read and follow carefully the following post....it is necessary
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933849
Many thanks to dev Ryuinferno, contributors, donators and testers…
Thanks to XDA that provides such a beautiful platform…
Then, head over to following link:-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1659231
Thanks to CarlDeanCatabay for the work...

Now, let us start:-
How to create linux swap partition in your microSD card….
1.	Download MiniTool Partition Wizard.
2.	Insert your micro SD card into your pc through card reader.
(Card reader is not necessary but it is preferable over adapters!)
3.	Open MiniTool Software and select MiniTool Partition Wizard.

4.	Now right click on drive that indicates your micro SD card (Here, it is “G”) and select “Move/Resize” option.


5.	Here, as you decrease the size of “Partition size”, “unallocated size after” will be increased. Size of “Unallocated size after” is the size of your new partition you are going to make for/within your micro SD card. Decide how much of size you want for your new partition and click on “OK” to apply.




6.	After clicking on “OK”, you will be directed to the following screen in which you can see the partition you have just created with “Unallocated” label.


7.	Right click on your new partition having “Unallocated” tag, and select the option “Create”.


8.	A window prompt will warn you that the new partition you are going to make cannot be used in windows and bla bla….. Simply, click on “Yes” to continue….


9.	You will be directed in new window in which select “Primary” for “Create as”
….and select “linux swap” (or ext2/ext3/ext4 if you are making second partition for link2sd to tweak/increase internal memory instead of making swap partition to increase ram) for “file system”. Do not change anything else and just click on “OK”.



10.	After clicking on “OK”, you can see size and partition type of your new partition.


11.	Here, you can see that the size you had created for your new partition is decreased by some extent (see under “Used” column and row of your new partition) depending upon which file system (Partition type) you have created…it is normal….and now you may know why 32 GB of memory card has 29.2 GB to use….

12.	Now, click on “apply” that is at top left side. A window prompt will appear asking you for the confirmation and care/precautions to take. It is better to close all other applications/browsers/software/operation etc…and use both plug-in and battery power in order to prevent interruption as any interruption can damage/fail your micro SD card. Click on “Yes” to apply the pending changes when you ready.


13.	Have patience and Wait till the process complete. 


14.	Click on “OK”, close the MiniTool software, eject your micro SD card and insert it to your android device.
15.	Download swapper 2 and open it.
16.	Go to settings - advance and select use swap partition.
17.	Turn back to main app screen and turn on the swap…..it will fail for two or three times…but then it will give successful result saying all done!!!
18.	Now, how to see if it works…Play for a while and then open terminal emulator (that is available in play store) in which type
free –m
…and you will see how much of swap is being used…

19.	Or you can use memoryinfo-swap check app from ROEHSOFT International that is available in play store.


----------



## sasays (Oct 15, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Imp info ...
> I got continuous reboots with this ROM. Don't know where I went wrong but that is really dangerous as we can't access recovery in that case. I was almost gone with my phone but luckily I had sp flash tools backup which I managed to restore somehow with sp flash tools.
> I am back to stock one and I think it will take time to take  such risks again.

Click to collapse



1) did you tried removing battery and entering recovery by vol-up?
2) what exactly was going on when it rebooted? 
3) which xposed modules were active when it happened?
just want to make sure whether it was ROM or xposed  which caused the problem. so far these ROM is working perfect for me. I have active modules gravitybox, hktheme, appsettings, holothemer, dimension editor and everything is smooth. thanks..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> 1) did you tried removing battery and entering recovery by vol-up?
> 2) what exactly was going on when it rebooted?
> 3) which xposed modules were active when it happened?
> just want to make sure whether it was ROM or xposed  which caused the problem. so far these ROM is working perfect for me. I have active modules gravitybox, hktheme, appsettings, holothemer, dimension editor and everything is smooth. thanks..

Click to collapse



It just did not boot in recovery.
It showed coolpad logo and kept on rebooting from that point.
It happened when i was trying to 
Connect my phone to my laptop to transfer stuff. It showed corrupted internal memory.
I tried booting into recovery for factory reset and at this point my phone encountered the problem.
I was using hk themes , tinted status bar and gravity box.


----------



## sasays (Oct 15, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> It just did not boot in recovery.
> It showed coolpad logo and kept on rebooting from that point.
> It happened when i was trying to
> Connect my phone to my laptop to transfer stuff. It showed corrupted internal memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



just now I will connect to PC and check. before that I would like to know whether you tried removing battery and enter recovery by power+volup.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> just now I will connect to PC and check. before that I would like to know whether you tried removing battery and enter recovery by power+volup.

Click to collapse



Yes man. I tried everything.


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## sasays (Oct 15, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Yes man. I tried everything.

Click to collapse



after connecting to PC it is showing damaged phone storage and asking to format internal storage? did you formatted or rebooted?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> after connecting to PC it is showing damaged phone storage and asking to format internal storage? did you formatted or rebooted?

Click to collapse



Yes this is it

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




sasays said:


> after connecting to PC it is showing damaged phone storage and asking to format internal storage? did you formatted or rebooted?

Click to collapse



You will be facing same problem now.

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




sasays said:


> after connecting to PC it is showing damaged phone storage and asking to format internal storage? did you formatted or rebooted?

Click to collapse



I tried rebooting it so that i could factory reset through recovery


----------



## sasays (Oct 15, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Yes this is it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so before I reboot and get stuck how to restore with spflash. thanks


----------



## citizensathya (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> after freezing many system apps on miui 4.6.29 ram issue is solved to some extent (nothing is broken after freeze). its working fine with multitasking between browsers, music player, filemanagers, settings, gallery and all basic apps ( 10 xposed modules). not chkd with whatsapp or similar (aways in memory) apps..
> Also there is latest version of miui 4.9.27 for coolpad 7320 at below link.
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=586011&st=60.
> Download link is very slow so as soon as I chk I will post result. thanks..

Click to collapse



Hi bro,

I tried to download from the above link for the latest version of miui 4.9.27 for Panasonic P81. But it asks for user name and password after downloading 20% of the rom. what is the username and password can u pls share if possible, and i also noticed that Color Os is also available for download from the above link and it also shows the same thing. Kindly help.

Thanks in advance.
Sathish


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> so before I reboot and get stuck how to restore with spflash. thanks

Click to collapse



Do you have sp backup?
Follow this
http://androidxda.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> so before I reboot and get stuck how to restore with spflash. thanks

Click to collapse



Did you connect your phone to pc?
Did you encounter any problem?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

citizensathya said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I tried to download from the above link for the latest version of miui 4.9.27 for Panasonic P81. But it asks for user name and password after downloading 20% of the rom. what is the username and password can u pls share if possible, and i also noticed that Color Os is also available for download from the above link and it also shows the same thing. Kindly help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not facing such problem. All is that the downloading speed of the link is very low.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Please be careful as if swapping is not compatible with stock kernel or by stock rom, then it can hard-brick your device and you will have limited ways to recover from it like replacing motherboard or by JTAG/Riff box.
> I have successfully used swapper 2 in samsung galaxy y duos GT-S6102 with custom kernel.
> Please do notice that I have bricked my Samsung galaxy s duos GT-S7562 just after installing and enabling swapper 2 according to below method. It is so, because (1) the device had locked bootloader (2) No swap support from kernel (3) Unknown
> Do it at your own risk. Hope your device is still under warranty so that if something goes wrong, your device can be survived without spending too much bucks from your pocket.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man.
What about doing it with lower grade memory cards?


----------



## sasays (Oct 15, 2014)

sahil bro.. it was a great adventure.. you saved me otherwise I would have messed up with the issue. I somehow restored backup with spflash. Now I have flashed the same rom again and I won't connect to pc untill we find something else. everything else was reaaly nice on these rom and I needed 3g on second sim.
i chkd with root explorer, internal sdcard lost its read write permission and was unmounted. i tried editing vold.fstab to swap internal storage with memory card but got no success. thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 15, 2014)

sasays said:


> sahil bro.. it was a great adventure.. you saved me otherwise I would have messed up with the issue. I somehow restored backup with spflash. Now I have flashed the same rom again and I won't connect to pc untill we find something else. everything else was reaaly nice on these rom and I needed 3g on second sim.
> i chkd with root explorer, internal sdcard lost its read write permission and was unmounted. i tried editing vold.fstab to swap internal storage with memory card but got no success. thanks

Click to collapse



I can understand because i too went through the same feeling for an hour when my phone was dead. I am now again using stock one and believe me i am enjoying it )
Though i found aosp by gabor on needrom for coolpad but i havent tried it yet(don't know it is the same one or not ). 
I will try miui 4.9 when i have it downloaded. 
Lets see what happens next.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Oct 16, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Thanks man.
> What about doing it with lower grade memory cards?

Click to collapse



Lower the memory card, faster it will degrade and lower the life span it will have.....since swapping will do more r/w operations on your memory card...better to use class 10/UHS 1 or UHS 2....


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello
Tried and tested ROMs on p81

Aosp by gabor. Can be downloaded from needrom under coolpad 7320 catergory.
Also tried coolpad 7320 zp980 ported. Again available on needrom.
Thanks


----------



## sasays (Oct 16, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hello
> Tried and tested ROMs on p81
> 
> Aosp by gabor. Can be downloaded from needrom under coolpad 7320 catergory.
> ...

Click to collapse



aosp or zp which is more stable in terms of ram and other functionality? have you tried connecting to usb? is 3g available on both sims?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 16, 2014)

sasays said:


> aosp or zp which is more stable in terms of ram and other functionality? have you tried connecting to usb? is 3g available on both sims?

Click to collapse



I am using aosp. Looks good. Yes I connected to laptop. Everything is working properly. I think 3g is available on both sims but not sure as I use 3g on only 1st sim so I did not try the other one.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Oct 16, 2014)

*Camera (PTP) for Adb Interface*

Hello friends!!!
Just a bit info, our Panasonic P81 need to be connected as Camera (PTP) in order to enable Adb interface!!! Dont panic, its just a info i thought can be useful for newbies like me....lol and have fun exploring android....


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 17, 2014)

hello
i tried miui 4.9 and it is working well.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 17, 2014)

Led notification light is working with aosp other than message and calls but with green and red light only.


----------



## sasays (Oct 18, 2014)

ram and battery life.. which is good.. aosp or miui? is hktheme working on aosp?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 18, 2014)

sasays said:


> ram and battery life.. which is good.. aosp or miui? is hktheme working on aosp?

Click to collapse



I would say aosp. Ram is good and I am using xtheme engine.


----------



## sasays (Oct 19, 2014)

frnd.. can you post ss of aosp.
Settings-more-mobilenetworks-3gservice-enable3g


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 19, 2014)

sasays said:


> frnd.. can you post ss of aosp.
> Settings-more-mobilenetworks-3gservice-enable3g

Click to collapse



There you go.


----------



## sasays (Oct 19, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> I would say aosp. Ram is good and I am using xtheme engine.

Click to collapse



which version of xtheme is working? beta5 is not working for me. link please..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 19, 2014)

sasays said:


> which version of xtheme is working? beta5 is not working for me. link please..

Click to collapse



I am using beta 5 only. Things getting changed are status bar occurs, navigation bar, messaging,toast, dialer and a bit more.
Are you facing any error or it is just not changing anything? 
When I am opening mine, it gives error saying ACTION NEEDED.
If you are facing the same, just press the back key when it popups then select and apply theme.
Hope it helps.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Rather use hktheme. It is also working and I observe more changes like in icons.


----------



## sasays (Oct 19, 2014)

I was using hktheme and wanted to try xtheme. so I deactivated hktheme (also cleared data) and installed xtheme beta5, but even after activating xtheme it is prompting me to activte and redirecting to xposed installer. don't know what's wrong. hktheme is not changing dialer.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 19, 2014)

sasays said:


> I was using hktheme and wanted to try xtheme. so I deactivated hktheme (also cleared data) and installed xtheme beta5, but even after activating xtheme it is prompting me to activte and redirecting to xposed installer. don't know what's wrong. hktheme is not changing dialer.

Click to collapse



When it is redirecting you to xposed installer, press the back key. The popup of action needed will be removed and you will be able to apply themes.


----------



## sasays (Oct 19, 2014)

it worked these time.. I checked 2 themes and getting same results with both hkthm and xthm.. thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 19, 2014)

sasays said:


> it worked these time.. I checked 2 themes and getting same results with both hkthm and xthm.. thanks

Click to collapse



We have tried almost everything. is anything left?


----------



## sasays (Oct 19, 2014)

overclocking, dual booting..


----------



## sasays (Oct 20, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> We have tried almost everything. is anything left?

Click to collapse



bro.. please remove the download link and edit your replies about that deadly cm-rom.. on page11/12.. thanks


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 20, 2014)

sasays said:


> bro.. please remove the download link and edit your replies about that deadly cm-rom.. on page11/12.. thanks

Click to collapse



Done.
There is cm available on Russian forum. Should we try that?
Do you have any idea whether that one is the same?
And yes, that forum is updating roms regularly.


----------



## sasays (Oct 20, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Done.
> There is cm available on Russian forum. Should we try that?
> Do you have any idea whether that one is the same?
> And yes, that forum is updating roms regularly.

Click to collapse



I got the link from 4pda.ru.. it must be the same one.. by the way more likes are voted for lewa os 9.08.14 at 4pda.. but can't detect the link.. do you know lewa os?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 20, 2014)

sasays said:


> I got the link from 4pda.ru.. it must be the same one.. by the way more likes are voted for lewa os 9.08.14 at 4pda.. but can't detect the link.. do you know lewa os?

Click to collapse



I just tried and the link is working though I don't have the rom. I just checked and the forum has been updated with 2 more roms on 20.10.14. 
I am waiting for latest cm to come there.
Do you have any idea of porting roms? I read about it but couldn't find similar device with cyanogenmod from where that can be ported. May be you can tell me something more.
Thanks


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Urgently need stock company apps for Panasonic P81*



sasays said:


> 1) i used below tutorial for procedure (mtk tool 2.5 in these link will give error, instead use 2nd link for file)..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683406
> 
> 2) i used mtk tool 2.5.3 from here..
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi,
I have accidentaly deleted the stock apps for my Panasonic P81 and urgently require the stock company apps (Snapbox, camera,etc.)..also please suggest/provide any good compatible camera and gallery apk for the same.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sasays (Oct 23, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> Hi,
> I have accidentaly deleted the stock apps for my Panasonic P81 and urgently require the stock company apps (Snapbox, camera,etc.)..also please suggest/provide any good compatible camera and gallery apk for the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I am currently using custom rom, so can't pull stock apps. please mention exact apps you need (less etc) so that someone can upload here.
What is the status of your device in terms of root/cwm/backups?


----------



## navedkhan (Oct 24, 2014)

*Panasonic p61*

Any idea as to what might work on the panasonic P61?


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Need stock appa for Panasonic P81*



sasays said:


> I am currently using custom rom, so can't pull stock apps. please mention exact apps you need (less etc) so that someone can upload here.
> What is the status of your device in terms of root/cwm/backups?

Click to collapse




I mainly need the snapbox and camera app in particular.. My device is rooted. Have backup of apps in Titanium Backup Pro.. However not for the camera n snapbox.. As it is rooted any compatible camera and gallery app will do.. I have one camera app (replica of nexus..however only supports upto 8 mega pixel.... Not the P81's 13 for that matter.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> I mainly need the snapbox and camera app in particular.. My device is rooted without any.. Have backup of apps in Titanium Backup Pro.. However not for the camera n snapbox.. As it is rooted any compatible camera and gallery app will do.. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Use camera 360.
If you want stock one, download the stock rom of coolpad7320.
Go to system folder then apps, hopefully you will find snapbox there.


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> I mainly need the snapbox and camera app in particular.. My device is rooted without any.. Have backup of apps in Titanium Backup Pro.. However not for the camera n snapbox.. As it is rooted any compatible camera and gallery app will do.. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The following link provides apps ported from different devices. check anything working for you.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335530.
another link
http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=11480&extra=page=1&page=1&mobile=no.
Some apps can be istalled as normal apks, some has to be pushed with proper permissions by root explorer. Many camera/gallery apps are bundled in one apk. if you still can't get it I will restore my stock backup and upload your files.
Backup your rom before proceeding..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 24, 2014)

navedkhan said:


> Any idea as to what might work on the panasonic P61?

Click to collapse



Try rooting it with framaroot.
Try backing it up sp tools.
Again, it is not tested, so do it at your own risk.
Find out if your device is a clone of some device or not.
If it is, you can use all the processes like rooting, custom recovery and roms used for that device.
Thanks.
(I am not responsible for any harm done by you to your device, so read as much as you can and then try)


----------



## navedkhan (Oct 24, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Try rooting it with framaroot.
> Try backing it up sp tools.
> Again, it is not tested, so do it at your own risk.
> Find out if your device is a clone of some device or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried and failed with the following:
1. Framaroot. 
2. Towelroot. 
3. Kingo Tool for Windows. 
4. Impactor for Mac OS X. 

I have tried several other tools as well, such as bin4ry, Z4root, etc. 
Please see if you can find something, the web seems to be unaware of the existance of this phone.  
Android version 4.2.2


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> The following link provides apps ported from different devices. ......

Click to collapse



Hey!
I tried porting cyanogen 10.1 from sony zr.
But I got stuck at boot logo.
Can you suggest me a device with close specs as of p81 so that I can try port roms.(resolution must be same)
Any other info is too welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Hey!
> I tried porting cyanogen 10.1 from sony zr.
> But I got stuck at boot logo.
> Can you suggest me a device with close specs as of p81 so that I can try port roms.(resolution must be same)
> ...

Click to collapse



devices having mediatek 6592 must be same. let us check for it..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> devices having mediatek 6592 must be same. let us check for it..

Click to collapse



I searched it and found some devices but I did not find cyanogen for them. Since we have ram problem, cyanogen or any lighter rom should be the target.
I tried miui 4.9, initially was good but it was consuming a lot of ram eveb after freezing apps.


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> The following link provides apps ported from different devices. check anything working for you.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335530.
> another link
> http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=11480&extra=page=1&page=1&mobile=no.
> ...

Click to collapse



I already tried the Nexus and Motorola X Stock apps..It would be really helpful, of you can manage to upload the stock apps..


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> I already tried the Nexus and Motorola X Stock apps..It would be really helpful, of you can manage to upload the stock apps..

Click to collapse



I have extracted 2 files related to snapbox as in ss. check your system/app with root explorer and tell me which one is missing. I will try to upload the one you need.


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> I have extracted 2 files related to snapbox as in ss. check your system/app with root explorer and tell me which one is missing. I will try to upload the one you need.

Click to collapse




Both the mentioned files .apk and .odex are not present in my system/apps folders.


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> Both the mentioned files .apk and .odex are not present in my system/apps folders.

Click to collapse



uploading....


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> uploading....

Click to collapse



Thank you very much..really appreciate it :laugh::good:
Also one thing..my messaging keeps opening in background each and every time (P.S. even after closing it as well as even if there's no app open in the background) Is there some bug or virus issue in the phone?

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Vaibhav19491 said:


> Thank you very much..really appreciate it :laugh::good:
> Also one thing..my messaging keeps opening in background each and every time (P.S. even after closing it as well as even if there's no app open in the background) Is there some bug or virus issue in the phone?

Click to collapse



I couldn't install the snapbox in the phone. Error msg is "application couldn't be installed"..Tried placing the apk and odex file in /system/apps folder as well...failed as well....any suggestions please??


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> Thank you very much..really appreciate it :laugh::good:
> Also one thing..my messaging keeps opening in background each and every time (P.S. even after closing it as well as even if there's no app open in the background) Is there some bug or virus issue in the phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



after placing in system app you have to change permissions, owner & reboot. have you done that?


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> after placing in system app you have to change permissions, owner & reboot. have you done that?

Click to collapse



Umm..Sorry..a noob here..Can you please explain in detail..step wise if possible....


----------



## sasays (Oct 24, 2014)

Vaibhav19491 said:


> Umm..Sorry..a noob here..Can you please explain in detail..step wise if possible....

Click to collapse



long press the file in root explorer, select permission and tick as in ss.. similarly select change owner and do as ss..


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Oct 24, 2014)

sasays said:


> long press the file in root explorer, select permission and tick as in ss.. similarly select change owner and do as ss..

Click to collapse



It's working..also snapbox is installed on the phone...Thanks a ton...Really appreciate it...Thanks very much.. Cheers and Happy Diwali.. :good::good::victory:


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitkat is finally here for coolpad 7320.
Cool ui 4.4 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntuTFj7
Thanks pda.ru

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




Sahil khaira said:


> Kitkat is finally here for coolpad 7320.
> Cool ui 4.4 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntuTFj7
> Thanks pda.ru

Click to collapse



(I haven't tried it yet)


----------



## sasays (Oct 25, 2014)

citizensathya said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I tried to download from the above link for the latest version of miui 4.9.27 for Panasonic P81. But it asks for user name and password after downloading 20% of the rom. what is the username and password can u pls share if possible, and i also noticed that Color Os is also available for download from the above link and it also shows the same thing. Kindly help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you checked color os or anything else..


----------



## sasays (Oct 25, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Kitkat is finally here for coolpad 7320.
> Cool ui 4.4 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntuTFj7
> Thanks pda.ru
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



translated opinion about these rom in ss.. but will it be safe to flash kitkat, I mean any kernel issues or...


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 25, 2014)

sasays said:


> translated opinion about these rom in ss.. but will it be safe to flash kitkat, I mean any kernel issues or...

Click to collapse



Don't flash it as of now.
It has 
Front camera issue , sound problem and one or two more.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 26, 2014)

http://pan.baidu.com/wap/link?uk=757435908&shareid=2146437189&third=0
A zip to improve volume.
It increases the vol (both of headphone and loudspeakers).
It also increases the bass.
I flashed it on aosp, the source claims to increse the vol by 30% and it has worked for me.
Other roms, I have not tried but should work.
Just flash it through recovery.
Source: 4pda.ru
Thanks.


----------



## sasays (Oct 26, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> http://pan.baidu.com/wap/link?uk=757435908&shareid=2146437189&third=0
> A zip to improve volume.
> It increases the vol (both of headphone and loudspeakers).
> It also increases the bass.
> ...

Click to collapse



the file contained in zip already exist in rom at the same location as in zip.. data/nvram.. 
have you noticed the sound exactly before and after flashing the zip.. since same file is being overwritten it should not make any difference..
look at the 7th file in ss..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 26, 2014)

sasays said:


> the file contained in zip already exist in rom at the same location as in zip.. data/nvram..
> have you noticed the sound exactly before and after flashing the zip.. since same file is being overwritten it should not make any difference..
> look at the 7th file in ss..

Click to collapse



Don't know about it but there is a lot of bass improved.


----------



## citizensathya (Oct 26, 2014)

sasays said:


> have you checked color os or anything else..

Click to collapse



Hi bro,

I have tried both miui and color os from the link somehow it got downloaded and flashed it.. I didn't notice more bugs in color os expect that Chinese stuffs.. But miui 4.9.27, the rom was very slow and often got hanging and Chinese stuff.. Can I get miui latest version  ported in English.. 

Thanks in advance,
Sathish..

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




Sahil khaira said:


> Kitkat is finally here for coolpad 7320.
> Cool ui 4.4 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntuTFj7
> Thanks pda.ru
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bro..

Is this ported in English language has default or Chinese.. Can u pls confirm this after trying.. If possible some screenshots of the rom..

Thanks in advance,
Sathish..


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 26, 2014)

citizensathya said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I have tried both miui and color os from the link somehow it got downloaded and flashed it.. I didn't notice more bugs in color os expect that Chinese stuffs.. But miui 4.9.27, the rom was very slow and often got hanging and Chinese stuff.. Can I get miui latest version  ported in English..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I have tried miui 4.9  and did not notice any problem rather than ram abit. 
Anyhow, it is the latest one only and that site is updating roms regularly. So if they update it, I will let you know.

And kitkat one is in english only. There are some bugs, you can try it and let us know whats new.
Other info I will post after I myself try it.
Thanks


----------



## citizensathya (Oct 26, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> I have tried miui 4.9  and did not notice any problem rather than ram abit.
> Anyhow, it is the latest one only and that site is updating roms regularly. So if they update it, I will let you know.
> 
> And kitkat one is in english only. There are some bugs, you can try it and let us know whats new.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, thank u bro I will sure try Kitkat rom n inform u if any issues Wat I c n get.. 
Thanks,
Sathish..


----------



## Samkit Jain (Oct 28, 2014)

*too many bugs*

*hey buddy this rom (cool ui 4.4) has many bugs.. playstore is not working, gmail not working and moreover there is no option of front camera in camera app.. can u suggest any improvement in this although UI is dam great and appealing but these bugs need to b fixed.. thanks..*


----------



## Sahil khaira (Oct 28, 2014)

Samkit Jain said:


> *hey buddy this rom (cool ui 4.4) has many bugs.. playstore is not working, gmail not working and moreover there is no option of front camera in camera app.. can u suggest any improvement in this although UI is dam great and appealing but these bugs need to b fixed.. thanks..*

Click to collapse


*

These bugs are already known. I think work is being done on this. I haven't tried it yet, as the downloading link is very slow. I will try as soon as I have it. 
Playstore and gmail bugs are somehow acceptable but the camera one is major. 
Do try it by installing some 3rd party app for camera.
Please attach some screenshots if you can.
Thanks.*


----------



## sasays (Oct 28, 2014)

adding wallpapers to p81 playmore.
( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) :

open 'system/lib/uitechno/wallpaper' folder and paste the desired wallpapers. it will appear in playmore wallpapers from where we can apply on all 3 screens ( root required ) .

This must be helpful for stock launcher users thus I posted. moreover we can change any icon, icon sizes and other tweaks on stock launcher of p81 manually, which I will be posting soon..
Thanks..


----------



## Samkit Jain (Oct 29, 2014)

*how to change language*

hey buddy can u tell me how to change the language in  color os rom.. coz i stuck at this point.. kindly help me.. the settings panel is in other language only so unable to find how to change it.. is their any app for this..??


----------



## sasays (Oct 29, 2014)

Samkit Jain said:


> hey buddy can u tell me how to change the language in  color os rom.. coz i stuck at this point.. kindly help me.. the settings panel is in other language only so unable to find how to change it.. is their any app for this..??

Click to collapse



have you found anything.. check for build.prop edit.. it may help..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello.
I was facing some issues with wifi connection on aosp rom.
So, I tried aosp zp. We can create multiple accounts in this rom. Ram is well maintained, nearby 400 available.
A must try rom.


----------



## Puskaric (Nov 3, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Kitkat is finally here for coolpad 7320.
> Cool ui 4.4 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntuTFj7
> Thanks pda.ru
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried downloading it two times which took ages, and both downloads 7zip can not open it as an archive.
Can somebody please upload working zip to some other reliable host?


----------



## ajay131 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Hello everyone,
> Greetings of the day from Sagar,
> 
> Sagar

Click to collapse



Can I have Fresh stock ROM?
I forgot to take backup.
thanx in advance


----------



## ajay131 (Nov 6, 2014)

*NEWS*:- PANASONIC LAUNCHES P55 WITH 5.5-INCH DISPLAY WITH *KITKAT 4.4.2 OS*
 Look for my discussion thread- http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/kitkat-update-panasonic-p81-t2930405


----------



## Samkit Jain (Nov 12, 2014)

*unable to restore*

hey.. can u pls tell me how to restore nandroid backup.. coz as soon as i click restore in cwm automade recovery, it  says no recovery file found but there is a recovery and have restored it earlier also but now facing prob to do that.. is their any other method to restore backup.. as i am not liking any of the roms and want my stock recovery only..kindly help


----------



## sasays (Nov 13, 2014)

Samkit Jain said:


> hey.. can u pls tell me how to restore nandroid backup.. coz as soon as i click restore in cwm automade recovery, it  says no recovery file found but there is a recovery and have restored it earlier also but now facing prob to do that.. is their any other method to restore backup.. as i am not liking any of the roms and want my stock recovery only..kindly help

Click to collapse



After trying miui, aosp, lewa5 and lewa6 even i feel stock rom with few modifications is better.. by the way did you managed to change language in COLOR OS ?


----------



## Sahil khaira (Nov 13, 2014)

sasays said:


> After trying miui, aosp, lewa5 and lewa6 even i feel stock rom with few modifications is better.. by the way did you managed to change language in COLOR OS ?

Click to collapse



Lewa 5 /6 rooted or not?


----------



## sasays (Nov 14, 2014)

Sahil khaira said:


> Lewa 5 /6 rooted or not?

Click to collapse



root permission has to be given from security app.. xposed/wsm not working.. language can be changed to eng but some imp apps are in chinese..


----------



## ajay131 (Nov 15, 2014)

Samkit Jain said:


> hey.. can u pls tell me how to restore nandroid backup.. coz as soon as i click restore in cwm automade recovery, it  says no recovery file found but there is a recovery and have restored it earlier also but now facing prob to do that.. is their any other method to restore backup.. as i am not liking any of the roms and want my stock recovery only..kindly help

Click to collapse



Go to ADVANCED RESTORE. there select "Restore system". Then Restore Data, & restore the remaining.
"RESTORE boot" at last step.


----------



## poxar01 (Nov 17, 2014)

*p81*



sasays said:


> check your settings/battery and untick CPU power saving mode.. crackling might be due to restricted CPU frequency..

Click to collapse



Please mired official firmware,thank you!


----------



## poxar01 (Nov 23, 2014)

*p81*

share's backup Play life UI


----------



## sasays (Nov 24, 2014)

poxar01 said:


> share's backup Play life UI

Click to collapse



1gb backup bro.. big size to upload..


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 1, 2014)

*unable to upload system.ext4 on 4shared*

Can anyone help ?
I have successfully uploaded clean nandroid back up to 4shared free account except system.ext4 file worth 927 Mb...its third time when failed after 99% of uploading....ny idea or solution?
Guys im uploading those files for development and handy back up for all....so any help would definitely be appreciated...


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 2, 2014)

*Clean Nandroid backup on 4shared*

Trying to help devs or even all who need clean nandroid backup of panasonic p81

Please try and report if the link works.......

http://www.4shared.com/folder/2YKMZ7UK/Panasonic_p81_nandroid_backup.html

Please post your reviews for the best site to upload such things for public....

i have got only one suggestion from poxar01 (-Thanks mate!!!) for  yandex to upload files....so, next - i am to upload there as soon as i can manage.....


----------



## sumit0405 (Dec 3, 2014)

*How to restore nandroid backup of panasonic p81*

Hi,
My P81 was almost dead, i tried to modify build.prop. 
but unfortunately i havnt install neither Nandroid backup nor CWM,
ADB is also not detecting my device,

is there any way to restore your nandroid backup file,


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 3, 2014)

*Quick look at Panasonic P81*

Quick look at our beloved Panasonic p81….

Dual Stand-by SIM
3G
IPS LCD Capacitive touch-screen
720*1280 pixels, 5.5 inches, 267 ppi pixel density
Multi-touch upto 5 fingers
microSD up to 32 GB
8 GB ROM, 1 GB RAM
HSPA 21.1 Mbps
BT v3.0, A2DP
microUSB v2.0
13 MP RC 4160*3120 pixels, autofocus, LED flash
1080p @ 30 fps
2 MP FC
OS v4.2.2 Jelly Bean
Mediatek MT6592 Chipset 
Octa-Core 1.7 GHz Cortex-A7 (ARM-v7) CPU 
Mali-450MP4
FM Radio with RDS
Java via MIDP emulator
Removable Li-ion 2500 mAh battery




Correct me if I am wrong anywhere….
These details would be helpful for making custom OS from or for - Panasonic P81…

	Gesture play (Open your favorite app right from lock screen) 
	Video Calling

	Inbuilt call recording (Go to call settings from dialer pad
	Simple, effective and impressive “Play more”
	More fonts can be added easily – Thanks to sasays for the information and instructions
	More wallpapers can be added  – Thanks to sasays for the information and instructions
	Play more has effects those you can find in some famous launchers like Go_launcher, next, nova etc...
	Awesome Calendar, Note, Message, contact and Power saver app
	Easy screen capture by holding only power button
	Power off, Reboot, Airplane mode, Screen capture, Flash light, Bug report and Audio profiles by holding power button (Go to developer option to enable bug report on power menu)
	Nice Inbuilt Photo editor
For developer interest:-
	Bootloader is unlocked
	Can easily be rooted
	Xposed modules work (multiwindow, icon and notification tweaks…..+more….)
	Block used for system is ext4…..means speed
	Ext2/3/4 supports for second partition….means don’t worry about internal storage
	Tune.so supports….means virtual ram (swap) can be added (works excellent!!!)
	Custom OS supportive
	Dev friendly
	If I’m forgetting something important, or if I’m wrong somewhere, please tell me….

I have uploaded zip file containing some images of stock rom…below is the google drive link:-
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B511A2txfpAPaU5MZmotSmJLcVE&usp=sharing
Please report whether the link is working or not….
I personally feel that modified stock rom is best….faster…smoother…but though, you can try custom rom also….So, fun is unlimited…


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 3, 2014)

*Dead boot?*



sumit0405 said:


> Hi,
> My P81 was almost dead, i tried to modify build.prop.
> but unfortunately i havnt install neither Nandroid backup nor CWM,
> ADB is also not detecting my device,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try on your own risk......

what exactly is the position of your p81? when you connect your device with pc, is there sound of connecting and then suddenly disconnecting? Have you installed proper drivers in your pc? which OS is running on your PC? Sometimes XP works when 7 does not........What about mtk droid tool and sp flash tool? do they detect your device? can you boot your device into recovery mode? Do you know how to flash boot.img and recovery.img along for mtk devices using sp flash tool? i have uploaded complete nandroid backup and has given link few posts above....you can download boot.img and recovery.img from there and try to flash them if it works....in order to do so, you will need scatter file that is attached herewith....see the attachment
if nothing works....try usb jig....search on ebay and you will find one...it is simple to use...switch off your device..pull out the battery...re-insert the battery after 5-10 seconds...Plug in usb jig...if you can find yourself in download mode after couple of seconds...you are lucky...
if the problem still persists - JTAG/Riff box can help you....Please try on your own risk....

hope i helped you somehow...


----------



## sumit0405 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Try on your own risk......
> 
> what exactly is the position of your p81? when you connect your device with pc, is there sound of connecting and then suddenly disconnecting? Have you installed proper drivers in your pc? which OS is running on your PC? Sometimes XP works when 7 does not........What about mtk droid tool and sp flash tool? do they detect your device? can you boot your device into recovery mode? Do you know how to flash boot.img and recovery.img along for mtk devices using sp flash tool? i have uploaded complete nandroid backup and has given link few posts above....you can download boot.img and recovery.img from there and try to flash them if it works....in order to do so, you will need scatter file that is attached herewith....see the attachment
> if nothing works....try usb jig....search on ebay and you will find one...it is simple to use...switch off your device..pull out the battery...re-insert the battery after 5-10 seconds...Plug in usb jig...if you can find yourself in download mode after couple of seconds...you are lucky...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply,

My P81 stuck at boot animation screen, Bcoz  i made some changes in Build.prop file, which are invalid. Yes i have installed all drivers, I have win 7 installed on my pc, 
i dont know how to use mtk droid tool and sp flash tool, i jus tried to connect using mtk droid but tool not able to detect my phone, and i am able to boot into recovery mode, 
if you have any link which help to flash rom using sp flash tool then pls share dat wid me.
Is there any key combination to boot into download mode??


----------



## bharat rathod (Dec 4, 2014)

*hi*

hey bro pls help .. how I can ad theme in play more


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 4, 2014)

*Unbrick Panasonic P81*



sumit0405 said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> My P81 stuck at boot animation screen, Bcoz  i made some changes in Build.prop file, which are invalid. ,
> ....and i am able to boot into recovery mode,
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Press that “Thanks” button instead of saying….-Recommended by XDA (It will encourage me and it will save your time of typing too!!! Chill….)

Are you able to go into recovery mode? If so, did you try – wiping cache, going to advance tab and Wipe dalvik cache from there, wiping data/format- factory reset etc…?

Did you try to enter in safe mode?

How to enter in safe mode?

Hold three keys at switched off Panasonic P81 – Volume down, Home and Power

Release all keys except Volume down and you will find “official” tag at bottom left corner at the time of boot animation

Hold volume down until the complete boot and you will find “Safe mode” at bottom left corner of your home screen…if you are able to enter in safe mode, you are good to go…Revert all the changes back to normal…you may need stock build.prop for that…..you can get it from google drive link…
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B511A2txfpAPRUJrM1pPLS1XekU&usp=sharing

If it does not work, try to flash stock boot.img and/or recovery.img

You will need boot.img and/or recovery.img to flash. You can get it from my 4shared link or google drive link. Here is the google drive link:-
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B511A2txfpAPRUJrM1pPLS1XekU&usp=sharing

How to enter in download mode for SP flash tool?
-….means…..-
How to use SP flash tool to flash a complete ROM or part of ROM to your MediaTek device?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
-Thanks to DR_MOOSAVI (OP), Dr.Avinash because of which I could find that post, testers, reporters and XDA 


Following blog may also be useful on how to restore or flash recovery.img or boot.img by sp flash tool for mediatek devices (There is case to flash CWM recovery but you can flash stock recovery also in the same way….for that, skip those steps of making CWM recovery, and follow steps of flashing it)
http://www.theandroidhow.com/2014/05/how-to-make-flash-cwm-recovery-without.html
-Thanks to Princeton Miel Jurilla


In short, When you set all things like loading of scatter file (Did you get from my previous post?), recovery.img and/or boot.img – Make sure your device is unplugged, then now It’s easy, Turn off your device, remove battery, after couple of seconds – Re-insert the battery but do not turn on your device, Press that download button of SP flash tool, click on yes and then immediately Connect your device with SP flash tool….if sp flash tool can't detect your device, repeat that same procedure but at the time when you connect your device with SP flash tool, hold volume down button of your P81 and then connect…
If the process starts, wait until that green circle which indicates flashing has been done successfully…

If you have downloaded clean nandroid back up from the link I have shared earlier, you can use the following tutorial on how to restore nandroid backup with sp flash tool (-when you are unable to go into recovery mode?!)
http://www.theandroidhow.com/2014/05/how-to-backup-restore-stock-rom-with-sp-flash.html
-Thanks to Princeton Miel Jurilla


How to unbrick MT65XX devices? (It may be not for your device but you can still understand the things…)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442
-Thanks to Yuweng, testers, reporters and XDA for that very useful thread


Head over to another link to “unbrick” MT6577 from hard-brick
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32424838&postcount=616
-Thanks to alexaglob, testers, reporters and XDA for that very useful post


How to use RIFF/JTAG box?
I have attached two pdf files on these…
Following link may also be useful on this…
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f634/riff-box-faq-instructions-tips-tricks-more-1476587/


Because yet I have not understood it for our P81, I can't say anything about its connection….However, you may google for it and try to understand….or you can find such a hardware experts and can know some useful things….if you do, please share….

This is all I could help you…Please press “thank” button as it takes time to gather all the info….


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 4, 2014)

*Themes in Play more for P81*



bharat rathod said:


> hey bro pls help .. how I can ad theme in play more

Click to collapse



Here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/panasonic-p81-root-info-t2859239/page7

Post #66 by sasays....Thanks to sasays


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 4, 2014)

*USB Connection Problem*

If you ever meet problem when you connect your android with your pc via usb cable and find that your android is charging but can not be recognized or there isn’t that options of “USB connection” then just disconnect your android, power off it, remove battery, connect it without battery with your pc through usb, let it have some time to recognize your android or hear that voice of “usb connection” you were just missing…after that, insert battery and switch on your android…you are done!!!
Sometimes removing both sim cards and battery and then re-inserting them after a couple of seconds (this time you can try without sim cards) also works.
Remove both the battery and sim cards.....Now try to connect your device with pc by holding volume down button.
Try with different USB Cable
Try in different USB Port
Try in different PC
Sometimes windows XP works when windows 7 fails!!!
Try Use usbdeview to remove all the usb devices and then add your device (Google about usbdeview)
Find proper driver of your device:-
Below is the link for usbdeview and mediatek drivers (universal and also for panasonic p81 of course)
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B511A2txfpAPbmwtQXZqbnVlT1U&usp=sharing


If the problem still not solve, you should install remaining update packages of your system (PC) including all primary, secondary, essential, Non-essential updates….whatever, just install them all….reboot your pc…and see if problem is solved….
If you can connect the device but somehow find that device driver still not installed properly, just go to device manager in your pc, click on portable device, right click on your device and apply “Update driver”. Click on “automatically search” when a window prompt ask you.

If the problem still persists....try on windows XP.....

Hope this is helpful....


----------



## sumit0405 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi 
I tried as per your post,
 but i got the error, pls find attachmenthttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-GFPAhKu_F2RG1WNlZDa2tjU2c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## sasays (Dec 4, 2014)

sumit0405 said:


> Hi
> I tried as per your post,
> but i got the error, pls find attachmenthttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-GFPAhKu_F2RG1WNlZDa2tjU2c/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



As per the tutorial in below link we can flash part portion  as shown in your image ( bootimg and recovery ) but preloader file should be placed in the same folder (read- flashing only part of the rom).
Also if you edited build.prop, i think you need system.img to be flashed which is not present in above cwm backup. 
So i doubt, even if you place preloader in your folder, flashing boot.img and recovery.img wont help.
Note: flashing wrong preloader will brick your device so always keep it unchecked in spflash. 
Also i have attached images of folder containing files prepared by mtktool for spflash which i have flashed successfully twice when i stucked like you..
I think you should search for how to push build.prop using adb..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587


----------



## sumit0405 (Dec 5, 2014)

Can you pls provide me all files required for flash?


----------



## sasays (Dec 5, 2014)

sumit0405 said:


> Can you pls provide me all files required for flash?

Click to collapse



1) Try flashing custom recovery from below link with spflash version shown in my image.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/ctrv2-panasonic-p81-t2878520#post55476994
2) if you can flash it, you can enter custom recovery with "voldown+power" and flash any custom rom zip or backup files provided by sagar (by placing them on sdcard).
3) if there is any error flashing post image.
 (Uploading 1.5gb backup is very tedious but if you dont recover i can try uploading later)


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 5, 2014)

*SP flash tool error 4001*



sumit0405 said:


> Hi
> I tried as per your post,
> but i got the error, pls find attachmenthttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-GFPAhKu_F2RG1WNlZDa2tjU2c/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



if you could install custom recovery as suggested by sasays, then you are good to go and things will be much easier but if not, then try following:-

First of all, rename your scatter file by deleting last (3) from it, so it will be as below
MT6592_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
Hope you have right scatter file. However, you can get stock one from the below link:-
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B511A2txfpAPRUJrM1pPLS1XekU&usp=sharing

Place boot.img, scatter file and recovery.img in same folder….and then flash only boot.img

Try and report...


----------



## sasays (Dec 5, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> if you could install custom recovery as suggested by sasays, then you are good to go and things will be much easier but if not, then try following:-
> 
> First of all, rename your scatter file by deleting last (3) from it, so it will be as below
> MT6592_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a question to discuss..
Sumits build.prop is corrupt so build.prop has to be restored. according to me there are three ways..
1) by pushing original build.prop using adb (similar cases have been discussed on xda for other devices).
2) by flashing system.img with spflash as it contains build.prop (i think so, tell if i am wrong).
3) by flashing custom recovery.img with spflash so that he can enter cwm recovery and flash any custom rom.
So i am anxious to know from you whether boot.img can restore build.prop (as you suggested).. hope you understand my point and check if i am wrong..
Thnx


----------



## ajay131 (Dec 7, 2014)

sumit0405 said:


> Can you pls provide me all files required for flash?

Click to collapse



R u Sumit Memane?
Will take a nandroid backup of stock for u & will post a link early in morning tomorrow on FB.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 9, 2014)

*push build.prop using Adb*



sumit0405 said:


> Hi,
> My P81 was almost dead, i tried to modify build.prop.
> but unfortunately i havnt install neither Nandroid backup nor CWM,
> ADB is also not detecting my device,
> is there any way to restore your nandroid backup file,

Click to collapse





sasays said:


> I think you should search for how to push build.prop using adb..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

Click to collapse





sasays said:


> Just a question to discuss..
> So i am anxious to know from you whether boot.img can restore build.prop (as you suggested).. hope you understand my point and check if i am wrong..
> Thnx

Click to collapse



sorry for being late...

no....build.prop cant be restored by boot.img....you are right....

Following is the link on how to use adb to pull/push files into system directory. You will have to assign the build.prop as rw-r-r. (chmod 644-correct me if I am wrong)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701
-Thanks to captainkrtek, testers, reporters and XDA

follow guide provided by sasays (post #211 & #213) (Thanks for that)

Press "Thanks" when someone tries to help you....


----------



## Sahil khaira (Dec 30, 2014)

Xposed module physical button music control not working for me. 
Stock rom with poweramp.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 31, 2014)

*pbBMC MODULE*



Sahil khaira said:


> Xposed module physical button music control not working for me.
> Stock rom with poweramp.
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try with mixzing
or try kitkat music module instead of physical button music control to control music from locked screen
Glad to see the post after long time...
happy androiding
(btw, i have hard bricked my device while doing experiments with ctr!!! :crying::laugh:...)


----------



## Sahil khaira (Dec 31, 2014)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Try with mixzing
> or try kitkat music module instead of physical button music control to control music from locked screen
> Glad to see the post after long time...
> happy androiding
> (btw, i have hard bricked my device while doing experiments with ctr!!! :crying::laugh:...)

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. 
You always help.
Oh, you tried any method to recover it?


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Dec 31, 2014)

*hard brick p81*

what i have done?

Clockworkmode was working fine but I was trying to port and use ctrv2.4 because I had found (really?!!) that our mtk 6592 device (720*1280) can handle recovery that has big size (now, not sure!?!) as our automade cwm has 10 Mb of size…Also, ctrv2.4 was working for a while but then it started to suck…sometimes it could not backup /data, sometimes could not take back up of /system, sometimes could not restore boot.img, sometimes could not restore uboot.img, sometimes could not restore /system etc…… it could be a problem with msdcard, may be a storage problem, may be a health quality problem, now – may be a recovery size problem…but hey, it wasn’t fault of carlive sir, may be….my microsdcard was faulty or damaged(!?!). Later, I found that memory space could be a problem so I deleted all my files from msdcard except that cwm folder but it was still not working…there were still backup and restore problem…Hence, I applied wipe data/factory reset/format and I found that my device could not bootup (hang on boot). When trying to reboot the system from ctr power menu, it was saying root access is missing!!! Great!!! How could it be possible? Let me also try with aromafm, but how can I use it without root access? Lol, I could not restore the backup even because every time I had taken back up had have error as I said earlier… Hence, I tried to make automade cwm recovery again so that I can use my cwm backup to restore but this time mtk droid tool did not work as it could not even detect my device!!! I tried to flash the device with spflashtool in order to flash automade cwm recovery but after getting that green circle saying success/ok, my device was not starting…now, not even in recovery mode!!!….I even tried to flash the whole mtk droid tool/sp flash tool compatible backup (!Files_to_flash) but then the tool was giving various errors on various tries…finally, I gave my device to a service center as in dead boot condition!!!
What next, maybe I should have decreased the size of ctr recovery to 6 mb from 10 mb!!! (Learnt this lesson after such experience?! But, still not sure –as the recovery I was using prior that was automade cwm, had 10 mb of size!!!). However, I will get my device back to me after around 20-25 days according to customer care executive and after 1 month of getting my p81 back to me, I would like to start again several experiments…during this time, I better read more and more…


----------



## sasays (Jan 1, 2015)

one problem here..
I tried to repack custom rom of some similar device and flashed (as per some porting tutorial). I also tried flashing that rom directly. as a result I got boot loop and lost cwm recovery.. thus I spflashed my mtk backup and recovered.
Problem is now I have lost in-call proximity. when I recieve a call and put on ear backlight doesn't get off. proximity sensor is not working. in engineering mode proximity sensor seems working. sensor reading changes when I put finger on sensor but calibration is failed.
I have tried reflashing spbackup with preloader ticked but the problem persists. I think sensor driver files are missing from sys/devices..
Everything else is working except call proximity. if anyone can help please..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Jan 2, 2015)

Can we have navigation bar on stock rom?
Gravity box not working for it


----------



## sasays (Jan 2, 2015)

Sahil khaira said:


> Can we have navigation bar on stock rom?
> Gravity box not working for it

Click to collapse



Have you tried adding lines to build.prop "qemu.hw.mainkeys=0"
Chk if lines already exists.. if not than add above lines and reboot..


----------



## Sahil khaira (Jan 2, 2015)

sasays said:


> Have you tried adding lines to build.prop "qemu.hw.mainkeys=0"
> Chk if lines already exists.. if not than add above lines and reboot..

Click to collapse



Not working.
There seems to be a portion of the screen developed for the nav bars but keys are not visible.
Also, when i open an app, I can see the space of nav bars.but it disappears as soon as the app opens.
I am not running the stock launcher, I hope it does not affect it.
Thanks


----------



## Vaibhav19491 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> If you ever meet problem when you connect your android with your pc via usb cable and find that your android is charging but can not be recognized or there isn’t that options of “USB connection” then just disconnect your android, power off it, remove battery, connect it without battery with your pc through usb, let it have some time to recognize your android or hear that voice of “usb connection” you were just missing…after that, insert battery and switch on your android…you are done!!!
> Sometimes removing both sim cards and battery and then re-inserting them after a couple of seconds (this time you can try without sim cards) also works.
> Remove both the battery and sim cards.....Now try to connect your device with pc by holding volume down button.
> Try with different USB Cable
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,

Can anyone please provide me the stock rom for Panasonic P81 and ways to flash the same.
I had rooted it using Framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit. however some apps like Google Maps, LinkedIn stopped working, also the Bluettoth for this device is't detected in other devices.

Please help.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sasays (Jan 4, 2015)

ajay131 said:


> R u Sumit Memane?
> Will take a nandroid backup of stock for u & will post a link early in morning tomorrow on FB.

Click to collapse



Can you provide link of your mtk backup you posted on fb..
Thnx..


----------



## ajay131 (Jan 7, 2015)

sasays said:


> Can you provide link of your mtk backup you posted on fb..
> Thnx..

Click to collapse



Here u go-
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5AFKvXOalpbRHg5bkxsZ2NMaE0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Sahil khaira (Jan 7, 2015)

Sasays do you know anything about remapping of keys in stock rom?


----------



## sasays (Jan 7, 2015)

Sahil khaira said:


> Sasays do you know anything about remapping of keys in stock rom?

Click to collapse



I used pbmc mappings xposed module for music control and was working. For softkeys gravity box 'navigation keys action' worked.


----------



## sasays (Jan 7, 2015)

Frnds some useful info which I came across-
Recently I flashed z3-aosp Rom and my 2g module stopped working, only 3g was working (one SIM slot was dead). Manual Operator selection for 2g also gave error. Baseband version also changed after flashing this Rom. Thus I restored nvram backup taken with mtk tools and network was restored on both Sims.
Thus backup of nvram as posted on pg-11 #108 proved helpful. Backup nvram/imei to solve network related issues..
Thnx


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 8, 2015)

*Proximity sensor problem*



sasays said:


> one problem here..
> I tried to repack custom rom of some similar device and flashed (as per some porting tutorial). I also tried flashing that rom directly. as a result I got boot loop and lost cwm recovery.. thus I spflashed my mtk backup and recovered.
> Problem is now I have lost in-call proximity. when I recieve a call and put on ear backlight doesn't get off. proximity sensor is not working. in engineering mode proximity sensor seems working. sensor reading changes when I put finger on sensor but calibration is failed.
> I have tried reflashing spbackup with preloader ticked but the problem persists. I think sensor driver files are missing from sys/devices..
> Everything else is working except call proximity. if anyone can help please..

Click to collapse



has the problem been solved?


----------



## sasays (Jan 8, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> has the problem been solved?

Click to collapse



No.. Can you guide please.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 8, 2015)

*Proximity sensor problem*



sasays said:


> No.. Can you guide please.

Click to collapse



hope the following link/s help you:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569141

thanks to Ammar saood and mcelicalderon

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2353972

thanks to xcxa23

Simply, you can take following steps one after another if the prior step gets fail
1. Try to re-calibrate in clear bright environment
2. in engineering mode, check for ADC values of proximity sensor....it should be 0(0,0,0)
3. Hard blow in order to remove some dust from sensor?!!
4. Reset the sensor and re-calibrate


----------



## sasays (Jan 8, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> hope the following link/s help you:-
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569141
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) cant find prox_cal at location shown in terminal command in above link ( can you chk whether it exist in your device "sys/devices/virtual/sensors/proximity_sensor/prox_cal")
2) there is nothing named adc values in engineering mode.
3) calibration, reset, calculate values, set threshold.. All Fails. Only values fluctuates while moving finger around psensor.
Why spflash cant restore proximity.. I have flashed thrice..
Thnx


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you tried compile/decompile system using kitchen?

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 11, 2015)

*SP flash tool - Proper Restore the Backup*



sasays said:


> Why spflash cant restore proximity.. I have flashed thrice..
> Thnx

Click to collapse



ok you have flashed three times, but ever formatted device in spft? Try it also if not already...
first format your device through spft (do not format bootloader)....and then restore its spft backup...
see if this helps....


----------



## sasays (Jan 11, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> ok you have flashed three times, but ever formatted device in spft? Try it also if not already...
> first format your device through spft (do not format bootloader)....and then restore its spft backup...
> see if this helps....

Click to collapse



Once i kept on format+download but it gave some error and flashing did not complete.. But some portion was formatted as i can make out, some unusual text of "factory mode" on boot logo was gone which used to stay earlier after spflashing..
Thanks


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 11, 2015)

*spft -format*



sasays said:


> Once i kept on format+download but it gave some error and flashing did not complete.. But some portion was formatted as i can make out, some unusual text of "factory mode" on boot logo was gone which used to stay earlier after spflashing..
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Keep nvram backup ready because formatting sometimes loose imei.....
which version of spft r u using? latest one? try again with latest one if it can format properly....
i have attached an old screenshot while formatting p81....just for reference...


----------



## sasays (Jan 11, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> which version of spft r u using? latest one? try again with latest one if it can format properly....
> i have attached an old screenshot while formatting p81....just for reference...

Click to collapse



ver5.135.. I think its the latest one.. by the way today I formatted successfully as shown in your ss and downloaded full backup again but no call-proximity restored. calibration also not working.
Something new.. after format and download I got no-network and imei-null. again I restored nvram backup with mtk tool and imei/network came back.
anyways.. thanks for your concern. everything else in phone is working normal.


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 12, 2015)

sasays said:


> ver5.135.. I think its the latest one.. by the way today I formatted successfully as shown in your ss and downloaded full backup again but no call-proximity restored. calibration also not working.
> Something new.. after format and download I got no-network and imei-null. again I restored nvram backup with mtk tool and imei/network came back.
> anyways.. thanks for your concern. everything else in phone is working normal.

Click to collapse



Following things u can still try.....before restoring spft bup
1. spft u r using is on desktop/main drive (c)?
2. Gave admin previleges to spft?
3. Disable uac and anti virus before using spft...btw which version of Windows r u using?
4. Tried firmware upgrade instead of download?
5. Tried meta mode?
6. Try on lower version of spft...e.g. v3...


----------



## sasays (Jan 12, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Following things u can still try.....before restoring spft bup
> 1. spft u r using is on desktop/main drive (c)?
> 2. Gave admin previleges to spft?
> 3. Disable uac and anti virus before using spft...btw which version of Windows r u using?
> ...

Click to collapse



not tried upgrade/metamode/lowerSpft rest I have done as you mentioned. I will try them and let you know.


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 13, 2015)

sasays said:


> not tried upgrade/metamode/lowerSpft rest I have done as you mentioned. I will try them and let you know.

Click to collapse



Also try following apps one by one, if one of them works for you....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itsme4ucz.screenoff


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.zte.ProximeitySensorClib


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tigermonster.proxfinder


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=imoblife.androidsensorbox


Thanks to the dev and team of respective app/s......


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jan 13, 2015)

sasays said:


> one problem here..
> I tried to repack custom rom of some similar device and flashed (as per some porting tutorial). I also tried flashing that rom directly. as a result I got boot loop and lost cwm recovery.. thus I spflashed my mtk backup and recovered.
> Problem is now I have lost in-call proximity. when I recieve a call and put on ear backlight doesn't get off. proximity sensor is not working. in engineering mode proximity sensor seems working. sensor reading changes when I put finger on sensor but calibration is failed.
> I have tried reflashing spbackup with preloader ticked but the problem persists. I think sensor driver files are missing from sys/devices..
> Everything else is working except call proximity. if anyone can help please..

Click to collapse



Have you tried after restoring cwm back up???? Try it also if it can helps you....


----------



## sasays (Jan 15, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Have you tried after restoring cwm back up???? Try it also if it can helps you....

Click to collapse



Nothing is working.. But i have found temporary solution. "Call screen lock" from playstore do work to prevent accidental touches when call is on.
Thanks


----------



## sasays (Feb 16, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Have you tried after restoring cwm back up???? Try it also if it can helps you....

Click to collapse



proximity sensor now working after flashing cp7320/035 version.. what i did..
1. downloaded official 7320 .cpb file ver.028 from coolpad site.
2. tried flasing with coolpad download assistant and ygdp tool in fastboot/download mode. both tools failed to flash.
3. unzipped .cpb with ygdp tool. copied files from c/y***/ygdp/7320/downfiles to desktop. it consists all the files which can be flashed with spflash.
4. formatted with spflash. after scatter loading untick ’preloader and pl_param‘ and download. reboot.
5. cool life ui v028 booted.  downloaded ota update v035. In settings/accessibility there is procalibrate which calibrates the proximity sensor.
6. but after every reboot it has to be recalibrated.
7. for rooting v035 iroot apk is working. framaroot not working. automade cwm with mtk tool is also working.
note: after failing with coolpad download assitant and ygdp tool i went to service centre for flash. service centre was also using the same procedure with ygdp tool and were getting the same error. only difference was the size of .cpb file, coolpad is 1265mb and panasonic got 950mb. may be the file was modded for p81 but everything seemed to be hired from coolpad.


----------



## bharat rathod (Feb 23, 2015)

*hi do all your processes but in file explore i face error.*



sasays said:


> adding wallpapers to p81 playmore.
> ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) :
> 
> open 'system/lib/uitechno/wallpaper' folder and paste the desired wallpapers. it will appear in playmore wallpapers from where we can apply on all 3 screens ( root require
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sasays (Feb 25, 2015)

bharat rathod said:


> sasays said:
> 
> 
> > adding wallpapers to p81 playmore.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Jash999 (Mar 6, 2015)

*It doesn't show in play more. I added pics in that folder. help plz.*



sasays said:


> adding wallpapers to p81 playmore.
> ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) :
> 
> open 'system/lib/uitechno/wallpaper' folder and paste the desired wallpapers. it will appear in playmore wallpapers from where we can apply on all 3 screens ( root required ) .
> ...

Click to collapse



Help me I added in that folder but it doesn't show on play more


----------



## sasays (Mar 6, 2015)

Jash999 said:


> Help me I added in that folder but it doesn't show on play more

Click to collapse



It should work. I have added sshot on 1st page. As it works for any resolution, but try with wallpaper having resolution 1280x720. change permission and owner as shown in ss below. Reboot and check.


----------



## Jash999 (Mar 7, 2015)

sasays said:


> adding wallpapers to p81 playmore.
> ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) :
> 
> open 'system/lib/uitechno/wallpaper' folder and paste the desired wallpapers. it will appear in playmore wallpapers from where we can apply on all 3 screens ( root required ) .
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the problem I have is not wid resolution. I added pics in that folder via es file explorer after granting it for root. After I placed pics there. It only shows from es file explorer. Not even from any other file explorer. Like in zarchiver I can't see those pics I added.


----------



## sasays (Mar 7, 2015)

Jash999 said:


> I think the problem I have is not wid resolution. I added pics in that folder via es file explorer after granting it for root. After I placed pics there. It only shows from es file explorer. Not even from any other file explorer. Like in zarchiver I can't see those pics I added.

Click to collapse



Root explorer is best for editing system files.


----------



## ajay131 (Mar 29, 2015)

Do anybody have STOCK RECOVERY?


----------



## Su_Sh (Apr 8, 2015)

Check page 21-22-23 of this thread.


----------



## bharat rathod (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey bro pls help me how can I  install cwm recovery pls advance thanx 

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bharat rathod (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey i have link which have so many rom for. P81 but i m not Sure its suppot or not pls.avdvice me.. Pls
https://jamtanahiapneko.wordpress.com/2015/03/09/custom-roms-for-panasonic-p81/

Sent from my Coolpad 7320 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bharat rathod (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey bro try Samsung s5 rom  n its update android to kitkat n also ram from 1gb to 2gb

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## varin11 (Apr 19, 2015)

i have successfully  installed CWM in my* P 81 *method as explained kingston1.

I am facing problem with backing up my system via CWm.Its giving me *error while making backup image of /data*.Following files are created but it stops with error while backing up DATA.

- boot.img
- data.ext3.tar
- recovery.img
- system.ext3.tar

i have sd card with 14 GB free space and its working perfectly all right.

Kindly give me the resolution.


----------



## varin11 (Apr 22, 2015)

Am facing problem with CWM recovery.
Has anybody tried philz recovery or carliv recovery for p81.


----------



## bharat rathod (Apr 22, 2015)

Help.i want stock recovery for restore my backup

Sent from my Coolpad 7320 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sasays (Aug 26, 2014)

some info regarding Panasonic p81 which I tried successfully on 4.2.2 purchased in india-

1) root access- root panasonic p81 by framaroot 1.9.3 with barahir exploit.

2) system backup - used mtk droid tools 2.5.3 (other version gave completion error) and adbd-insecure1.3 apk  (to patch for adbd file not found error). 
details in post below..

any other info regarding cwm recovery , xposed framework and modules compatibility, hard reset method, enabling 3g on second sim slot, etc on panasonic p81 please share..

update:
1) cwm recovery installation on p81 is working as per method provided by Sagar_Patel on page-2.
2) adding fonts to playmore on page-5.
    online fonts in playmore on page-7
3) themes for playmore on page-7.
4) 3g on second sim slot is working. currently some custom roms, originally developed for coolpad 7320, tested and working on p81 have these function.
5) restoring of backup taken by mtk tools as stated above is tested and working with latest spflash. mtk tool backup mentioned above is very important in case cwm recovery fails.
6) adding wallpapers to p81 playmore ( changing app drawer wallpaper on p81 Stock launcher ) on page-19.
7) ss added for tested xposed modules on p81 stock rom. hktheme and unicon gives boot loop. keep xposed-disabler.zip in sdcard to recover boot loop.


----------



## Su_Sh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi....I have tried carliv for backup, and it worked well(I think becoz it didn't stucked at any stage). Yet I would like to know if someone tried carliv. Follow the below post from Shivam Bhala...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2878520

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bharat rathod (Apr 22, 2015)

Ajay tumko stock recovery mila kya mujhe bi chaiye Kyu Ki back up restore Nai ho raha cwm se

Sent from my Coolpad 7320 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## varin11 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ya carliv working well better than CWM .; CWM was giving data errors.


----------



## eliyaspathan (Jun 25, 2015)

*my panasonic p81 struct in boot loop*

i had installed TWRP on my panasonic rom and i backup my stock rom 
next i installed coolpad AOSP custom ROM successfully
next day i tried to factory reset by going to settings---> backup/restore---> factory reset.
its struct in boot loop and i can't enter into TWRP mode or stock recovery mode.
please help me
how to enter in to recovery mode again


----------



## eliyaspathan (Jul 1, 2015)

i installed Coolpad 7320 AOSP ROM by TWRP take backup
next tried to reset my phone using settings ---> factory reset
i am struct in boot loop and phone restarting several times itself
i can't enter into TWRP mode
i am getting error message while flashing rom via SP flash tool 

"BROM ERROR: S_FTHND_FILE_IS_NOT_LOADED_YET (5007)
HINT:
plz check DA path is correct
please check all ROM file exits
please check if the description is sync with the exist rom files
plz help me brother
 i am very thankful to you


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jul 12, 2015)

*spft error and solution*



eliyaspathan said:


> i installed Coolpad 7320 AOSP ROM by TWRP take backup
> next tried to reset my phone using settings ---> factory reset
> i am struct in boot loop and phone restarting several times itself
> i can't enter into TWRP mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Had you clicked on corresponding row and column of location to pick up the correct files? can you send me the screenshot please?


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jul 12, 2015)

*Modified SystemUI and framework-res*

I have made some changes in framework-res.apk and SystemUI.apk in order to bring some new looks for our Panasonic p81. It is tested by me and working awesome!!! I really love it!!! you can find both apks and screenshots (png.zip) in attachment.

Prerequisites:-

Rooted Panasonic P81 (or clone), root explorer (or any similar), cwm or ctr recovery instead of stock recovery. (Custom recovery is for being in safe side if something goes wrong!!!)

Terms:-

Notification panel toggle icons = Expanded status bar icons/toggles/buttons = Quicksetting toggles/icons/buttons
Expanded quicksetting panel background = Expanded status bar background

Effects:-

1.	Solid white color in notification toggles instead of gray color. 
2.	Size of notification panel toggles has been changed to small.
3.	Base line of notification panel toggles has been disappeared.
4.	Text under notification panel toggles has been disappeared.
5.	Background of Notification panel has been changed to transparent. The reason why I have not set the background according to my choice is given here later.
6.	Background of Expanded quicksetting panel has been changed to semi-transparent. The reason why I have not set the background of my choice is given here later.
7.	The active header part of notification panel has been disappeared because it was messing up with date and day line of header when we touch notification panel to pull it down or to push it up.
8.	Footer of notification panel has been made transparent.

Process:- 

1.	Though I have tested both the said apks in my own p81, you are advised to take nandroid back up, spft backup, mtk droid tool backup, imei/nvram backup, backup of /system/apps/SystemUI.apk and /system/framework/framework-res.apk for your device because I am and will not responsible if your device bricks!!!
2.	It is advised to you to first replace your /system/apps/SystemUI.apk with my SystemUI.apk that I have attached here. Your device will be hanged for few seconds and will restart automatically.
3.	Now you can replace your /system/framework/framework-res.apk with my framework-res.apk that I have attached here for complete and smooth effect. Once again, by doing this, your device will be hanged. All you have to do is just to pull out the battery and restart your device. However, if you find yourself stuck at boot logo, you can go to cwm or ctr recovery and
a.)	Wipe cache	b.) Wipe dalvik cache 	c.) reboot your device
This will take few minutes so it is request to have some patience please!!!!
4.	If you still find your device hang on boot logo, you can enter in to cwm or ctr once again and
a.) wipe data/factory reset		b.) Reboot your device

This will take few minutes so it is request to have some patience please!!!

5.	If you still find your device hanged on boot logo, you can either push the default framework-res.apk to /system/framework using adb or you can restore your nandroid back up or the whole rom.

Now, what can you do? You can set background of notification panel and many more impressive ui effects according to your choice by using xblast module. (That’s why I have not set it according to my choice). Thanks to the dev @FemBlack for xblast, Thanks to @rovo89 for xposed framework and xposed installer, Thanks to xda, google, internet, volunteers and other supporters!!!

The background you set for notification panel will be the same (but will have little more opacity in order to get better view) for expanded quicksetting menu.
May be you will have white ugly transparent messed status bar header in case, and if it is, then you can find and install material status bar module in xposed framework. It is very beautiful and working awesome!!! Thanks to the dev @vinz244 and @MohammadAG for it.

Warranty of my device is being ended up on 15th of July 2015, so unfortunately, I can't do more experiments now with it.
Why it is too late then? Because my laptop was out of service for long time. Now it is working but not in good condition!!!
Hope you falks will like the work and press the thanks button for me!!!
Have happy androinding……………………


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jul 19, 2015)

*extracted images*

Following are extracted images of above PNG.zip


----------



## Sahil khaira (Jul 21, 2015)

Sagar_Patel said:


> Following are extracted images of above PNG.zip

Click to collapse



Well done bro, great work. I know it takes a lot of time to edit systemui.


----------



## koushikshil (Jul 26, 2015)

need scatter file for panasonic p81.. tried many but not working, my phone is not switching on so i neet the rom with scatter file.. plzzzzz help me.:crying:


----------



## Sagar_Patel (Jul 31, 2015)

*scatter file of panasonic p81/coolpad 7320*



koushikshil said:


> need scatter file for panasonic p81.. tried many but not working, my phone is not switching on so i neet the rom with scatter file.. plzzzzz help me.:crying:

Click to collapse



you can find the scatter file from the attachment. kindly inform the result.


----------



## Su_Sh (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello People,

I just found one post to "Upgrade/Update Oppo U701 Ulike To 5.0 Lollipop" . 

I am not sure if IO can share the link or not. But please do google and you will get.

It promises a very easy update of ROM.

Can anyone please check.


----------



## jai_bhatt (Dec 26, 2015)

*Panasonic P81*

Hello. 
I am using Panasonic P81. 
I have rooted the device.
I want to enable 3g in 2nd sim. Need help.
Read some thread about *#*#4636#*#* thing. Tried, But that dont work here.

Also is there a way i can upgrade this phone to lollipop version(without destroying my phone)..
And one more thing-how to add more apps in multi window function in panasonic p81.

Waiting for the reply
Thanks.


----------



## anishrs88 (Dec 27, 2015)

How to change/clear boot image in Panasonic P81, I am using coolpad 7320 but in boot image it is showing Vivo which was installed previously. Please help in this regard.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jul 20, 2016)

anishrs88 said:


> How to change/clear boot image in Panasonic P81, I am using coolpad 7320 but in boot image it is showing Vivo which was installed previously. Please help in this regard.

Click to collapse



Simple reflash the stock one......but in my p81, when i used vivo funtouch os, and get back to stock........by ygdp by reflashing whole firmware

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




jai_bhatt said:


> Hello.
> I am using Panasonic P81.
> I have rooted the device.
> I want to enable 3g in 2nd sim. Need help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock- lollipop or and update==joke of the millennium
I meant Panasonic will never give the update and now p81 is obselute.....(as on feb 2015)


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jul 20, 2016)

OK Guys I am a Panasonic P81 user running Jellybean 4.2.2( Model EB-90S055P81V1012)
Truly Speaking I love this phone with best battery life with Superior performance....The only thing is that its support for update is not available.....So If anyone having issue, WANT best app suggestion, Custom and stock rom(tested by me), hard brick/soft brick fix, Custom recovery, mod,flashing,YGDP tool, retuning and performance, ram management and optimization,porting, Speaker volume and sound enhancement, Headphone Enhancement,suggestion,tips and tricks can PM me or ask at forum anytime........(PS I have and I will suggest only the app that I tested to be working ........I will NOT suggest any app or mod that bricked my phone (till date 8hard brick and 1 soft) 
Tip 1: Do Not install XHalo Multiwindow xposed mot that will 100% brick your device also do not install Greenify, And ESpecially POWERNAP because they kill systemui.apk while it is loading at boot and cause permanent hang......

Tip 2: For audio (in earphone/speaker/Bluetooth) use viper 4 android v 2.4.0.1(latest on date) and have a simple installation(root) also one can tune it manually to get best sound like you've just bought a Bose earphone but actually using a cheap Samsung earphone.P S for v4a config pm me.

Tip 3: If you use Any mod like android tweaker or pimp my rom, please DO NOT TAP ON UNKNOWN THINGS WHICH WILL DAMN SURE BRICK YOUR P81/COOLPAD 7320. 
Hope this might help.....Also if you have any news or latest update over port or suggestions, feel free to post here because we need to expand the P81 Community so anyone having trouble with their devices can get help:good:


----------



## phycosluv (Nov 18, 2016)

site is not working


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok I've Managed to build TWRP recovery for Panasonic P81 but is still Buggy.......Well Working on that... But yep you heard right...TWRP..
Will be posting in few days......

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

Thanks for providing guide here


----------

